# VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April 2011
*VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*​ 
Morgen, am 12. März 2011, findet die Hauptversammlung des VDSF-Landesverbandes Thüringen, des TLAV, statt. Es geht dabei auch um die Fusion der drei Landesverbände in Thüringen (1 VDSF, 2 DAV). 

Nicht nur, dass der Präsident des VDSF-Bund, Peter Mohnert, gegen einen eindeutigen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung die Fusionsverhandlungen der Bundesverbände ausgesetzt hat.

Nun versucht Peter Mohnert auch noch aktiv, die Fusion der Landesverbände in Thüringen zu verhindern.

Sowenig wie er sich scheinbar um geltende Mitgliederbeschlüsse zur Fusion der Dachverbände schert, sowenig kümmern ihn scheinbar auch  normale demokratische Gepflogenheiten im Umgang mit den eigenen VDSF-Landesverbänden.

Uns wurde ein Brief zugespielt, welchen Peter Mohnert unter Umgehung der Vorstandsmitglieder des TLAV an die Vereinsvorsitzenden der im TLAV organisierten Vereine schickte - ein 5- seitiges Pamphlet - um die anstehende Fusion in Thüringen zu verhindern. 

*Nochmal, nur zur Erinnerung: 
Der TLAV ist ein Landesverband des VDSF!!* 

Herr Heinz Ambrosy, Vizepräsident des TLAV, schrieb daraufhin eine Antwort an Herrn Mohnert, den er auch an den Präsidenten des TLAV, Herrn Dieter Roese, weiterleitete. Ebenfalls erhielten wir diesen Brief, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen.

Herr Ambrosy war viele Jahre Vereinsvorsitzender von über 400 Mitgliedern und ist seit 12 Jahren Vizepräsident des Thüringer  Landesangelfischereiverbandes e.V. Sein Engagement für die Thüringer Angelfischerei, seine Fachkompetenz und sein stets offenes, ehrliches Auftreten wird von den Vereinen, aber auch von den Fachbehörden überaus geschätzt. 

Auf Grund der Brisanz des Inhaltes, wollten wir uns vor Veröffentlichung nochmals beim TLAV rückversichern, weshalb das leider erst heute veröffentlicht werden kann.

Der Brief spiegelt demnach auch die Meinung des Präsidiums des TLAV und auch der großen Mehrheit der im TLAV organisierten Vereine wider, weswegen er auch an alle Vereinsvorsitzenden weitergeleitet wurde.

Bis zum heutigen Tag hält es Peter Mohnert nicht für nötig, zuerst den Kontakt bzw. das sachliche Gespräch mit dem Präsidenten und dem Präsidium des TLAV (welche diesen Brief in ihrer Funktion als Vorstandsmitglieder des TLAV nicht erhielten) zu suchen. Das wäre der sachliche, satzungskonforme, demokratische Weg gewesen. 

Es wird als massive Form der Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines Landesanglerverbandes gesehen, welche Herr Mohnert in diesem Fall mit seinem Brief an alle Vereinsvorstände gewählt hat. Das wäre nicht nur eine unrechtmäßige Überschreitung seiner Kompetenzen und ein absoluter Vertrauensbruch, sondern wohl einmalig in der deutschen Angelfischerei.


Hier nun der Brief von Herrn Ambrosy an Herrn Mohnert, der auch so als Anwort auf den Brief von Herrn Mohnert an alle Vereinsvorsitzenden des TLAV ging:



			
				 Antwort Herr Ambrosy an Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident des Bundesverbandes Peter Mohnert,
> 
> mit Verwunderung, Wehmut aber auch Unverständnis habe ich Ihr umfangreiches Schreiben von 5 1/2 Seiten und 3 Anlagen, gleichlaufend an alle Vereinsvorsitzenden unseres Landesverbandes, zur Kenntnis genommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brikz83 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Oha, das ist wirklich harter Toback. das liest sich wirklich wie ein schlechter Scherz. Was zum Teufel ist das Problem von Mohnert? Wie kann man sich (offensichtlich nur zur eigenen Machterhaltung) zu so etwas hinreißen lassen. Mein Respekt gebührt in diesem Falle dem DAV. Der sich trotz immer wiederkehrender Anfeindungen (einiger) VDSF Funktionäre immernoch um einen gemeinsamen Konsenz bemüht und das Gespräch sucht. Dafür meinen höchsten Respekt. Vielleicht hat Herr Mohnert damit allerdings, in dem er sich selbst zum Feindbild für die Anglergemeinschaft gemacht hat, sogar dafür gesorgt des eine Fusion etwas näher rückt.

mit schockierten grüßen Gregor


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Wer unser Berichterstattung über die Fusion von Anfang an mitverfolgt hat, der wird sich wahrscheinlich über diesen Vorgang weniger wundern.

Es scheint sich immer mehr herauszukristallisieren, dass bestimmte Kreise um den Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund wirklich versuchen mit allen Mitteln eine Fusion zu verhindern.

Umso wichtiger ist es, dass sich nicht alle Landesverbände und Funktionäre des VDSF davon blenden lassen.

Wir sind gespannt, wie die morgige Hauptversammlung ausgehen wird und werden versuchen zeitnah darüber zu berichten.

In diesem Lichte betrachtet ist und war auch die Neuorientierung unserer 
Redaktion mehr als zwangsläufig: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Mein Respekt gebührt in diesem Falle dem DAV.


Mein Respekt gebührt speziell in diesem Falle auch und gerade dem TLAV, als VDSF-Landesverband!!

Der sich nicht mehr einfach nur von oben aufdrücken lässt, was Peter Mohnert und das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF-Bund für richtig halten.

Hoffen wir, dass bald noch mehr Funktionäre und Landesverbände im VDSF aufwachen werden..

Wir Angler hätten es verdient...


----------



## antonio (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

wenn man die geschichte mal weiterdenkt,könnte dabei herauskommen, daß er sich und seinem verband das eigene grab schaufelt.

zitat:

"Ich setze mich dafür ein,

1. dass unser Landesverband die Mitgliedschaft ordnungsgemäß aufkündigt,

2. die Bildung eines einheitlichen Thüringer Landesverbandes mit aller Kraft betrieben wird und

3. nach Bildung des Verbandes der Angler in Thüringen, dieser in seiner Gesamtheit entscheidet, welchem Dachverband er angehören will, sofern bis dahin nicht Klarheit besteht über einen Bundesverband in ganz Deutschland."

wenn das schule machen sollte.


antonio


----------



## Brikz83 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Respekt gebührt speziell in diesem Falle auch und gerade dem TLAV, als VDSF-Landesverband, der sich nicht mehr einfach nur von oben aufdrücken lässt, was Peter Mohnert und das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF-Bund für richtig halten.
> 
> Hoffen wir, dass bald noch mehr Funktionäre und Landesverbände im VDSF aufwachen werden..


 
unterschreib ich so :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@ Brikz83:
Du kommst doch aus Rostock - auch VDSF-Land...
Solltest Du zufällig in einem dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein sein, dann mach was.
Anleitung dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

mir fehlen die Worte !  
das ist ja schon ein krankhaftes Verhalten


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Brillendorsch: Nicht beleidigend werden, stimme Dir aber im Tenor zu.

Komisch finde ich diese Einmischung in die LV-Politik vor allem unter Einbeziehung der durch Herrn Mohnert selbst geäußerten Aussage: Die LV sind absolut Autark. 

Sein Demokratieverständnis hat wohl irgendwie gelitten. Oder er war bei unserem Basta-Kanzler in der Lehre.

Bin einmal gespannt, was unser LV-Präsident hierzu sagt |bla: nächste Woche haben wir ja unsere Kreisverbandssitzung und er hatte sein kommen angekündigt :q


----------



## ivo (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Wenn ihr das nicht glauben wollt, in einem neuen Verband wäre das Gang und gäbe geworden. 

§6.4 des Satzungsentwurfes


> Die ordentlichen Mitglieder sollen Mitgliedern des Präsidiums oder dessen Beauftragten auf deren Wunsch Gelegenheit geben, an ihren Versammlungen beratend teilzunehmen. Das gleiche gilt sinngemäß auch für die Teilnahme von Mitgliedern des Präsidiums an Mitglieder- oder Hauptversammlungen der mittelbaren Mitglieder.


Das Märchen, dass die Landesverbände autark bleiben sollten wäre damit wohl auch widerlegt.


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Moin Ivo,

den Punkt sehe ich aber gar nicht problematisch.

Dann bekommt das Präsidium doch endlich mal mit, was so an der Basis passiert.

Zur Zeit leben die doch fernab von jeglicher Realität.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Auf jeden Fall bekommen so (endlich) mal alle Angler mit, wie das im VDSF so läuft im allgemeinen.

Vielleicht wachen dadurch nicht nur ein paar Angler, sondern auch ein paar weitere Funktionäre des VDSF auf, die sich das so nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen wollen..

Wir Angler hätten es verdient...


----------



## ivo (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Doch dieser Punkt ist sehr problematisch. Denn der Bundesverband kann sich zu jeder Versammlung *selbst einladen*. Wenn der Landesverband die Teilnahme von Vertretern des Bundesverbandes möchte kann er sie einladen, sich dies aber diktieren zu lassen ist unerhört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

offtopic an:
ivo, lass gut sein, dass hat mit der Sache hier nichts zu tun - absolut Offtopic. 
Da die Bundesverbandsmitglieder (siehe Dein Zitat) ja auch kein Stimmrecht hätten, nur beratend da wären.

Und das wäre in meinen Augen nicht schlecht - wie man hier zumindest am Bundesverband VDSF sieht, schweben die ja auf Wolken fernab jeder Realität - etwas mehr Bodenhaftung durch mehr Kontakte mit der Basis wären da nur gut...
Offtopic aus..


----------



## Brikz83 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

nur mal zu Info Thomas ich bin im AV Rostock West (VDSF) auf unser diesjährigen Hauptversammlung war genau das ein wesentlicher Punkt. Der Vorstand ist in diesem Punkt fleißig am Bohren und Druck machen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

spätestens jetzt müssen sich alle Mitglieder der 12er Kommision und alle Präsidiumsmitglieder der Landesverbände die Frage stellen, ob dieser Mann überhaupt noch tragbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

*Spätestens!!!!* - Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht informiert hätten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203743
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206012
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209499
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Und spätestens jetzt ist es auch Zeit sich bei der Redaktion für deren Zeit und Recherche zu bedanken.

Auch wenn nicht alle hier einer Meinung sind, aber ohne diese Arbeit würden wir so manches nicht mitbekommen und würden (bildlich gesprochen) immer noch wie Schafe hinter dem Hammel herlaufen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Ah, dat is doch mal nen VormittagsKrimi der Extra-Klasse.


----------



## gründler (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Vor nen paar hundert Jahren hätte man aufn Dorfplatz Holz und Stroh zusammen getragen.......

Man kann nur hoffen das endlich bei einigen (bei allen) die Alarmglocken angehen,und das erkannt wird was hier versucht wird abzuziehen.


*Und bist Du nicht willig so brauch ich gewalt*.
(Hat ja schließlich 30 Jahre geklappt)



Ich bete jeden Abend das dieser traum endlich aufhört und der VDSF endlich in seiner eigenen Sch...untergeht,und ich bin guter Hoffnung das dieses bald eintritt.

Je mehr veröffentlicht wird was nie veröffentlicht hätte werden sollen,desto eher werden wir befreit aus dessen Klauen.

lg|wavey:

Ps: Die Ab Redaktion tut das,was sich vorher nie einer traute, was schon seit 29 Jahren überfällig ist,aber lieber spät als Nie.


----------



## Zusser (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Fragen über Fragen.

Ich kenne mich mit der Verbandsstruktut in Thüringen überhaupt nicht aus. Damit bin ich mögicherweise nicht alleine.

Um diesen ganzen Vorgang einschätzen zu können, würde mich interessieren, warum es 2 DAV-Verbände in Thüringen gibt, wie groß diese sind und vor allem wie viele Mitglieder der TLAV hat.
Auch über die bisherige Arbeit des TLAV hätte ich gerne etwas erfahren.

Warum wird der besagte Mohnert Brief nicht ebenso hier veröffentlicht? Er liegt der Redaktion doch vor!
Zumidest fürs Verständnis wesentliche Auszüge solltet ihr schon veröffentlichen.

Mir fällt auf, dass im Artikel weder das Datum des Mohnert- noch des Ambrosy-Briefes genannt werden.
Dass die Veröffentlichung genau einen Tag vor der Hauptversammlung des TLAV stattfindet, wird ja reiner Zufall sein...

Die  Brisanz des Briefes von Herrn Ambrosy sehe ich übrigens nicht. Warum musstet ihr euch vor der Veröffentlichung denn nochmals Rückversichern, schließlich habt ihr das Schreiben doch offiziell, mit der Erlaubnis ihn zu veröffentlichen, erhalten. 

Schließlich gibt er auch lediglich die persönlich Meinung eines 2. Vorsitzenden wieder.
Zitat: "Dieses Schreiben ist meine persönliche Meinung ohne jegliche Abstimmung mit anderen."

Bitte, versteht diesen Beitrag nicht falsch.
Ich spreche nicht für den VFSD, Herrn Mohnert oder wen auch immer.
Offensichtlich wollt ihr hier einen Skandal journalistisch aufdecken. Das ist gut. Leider, wie gesagt, bleibt bei mir als Außenstehendem hier wesentliche Informationslücken, so kann ich den Vorgang nicht objektiv beurteilen.


----------



## Jose (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Zusser schrieb:


> ... Leider, wie gesagt, bleibt bei mir als Außenstehendem hier wesentliche Informationslücken, so kann ich den Vorgang nicht objektiv beurteilen.




der ist gut.

endlich mal einer, der, wenn er denn hätte, *objektiv* beurteilen könnte.

was keiner kann, Zusser kann. einfach genial.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Sorry Zusser, wer nicht sehen will, wird auch nie was sehen....

Natürlich haben wir uns da zuerst rückversichert. 

Auch um zu erfahren, wie der TLAV zu dem Brief von Herrn Ambrosy steht - sonst wäre das ja wirklich eine reine Einzelmeinung.

Die Ausführungen von Herrn Pleikies - *immerhin Geschäftsführer des TLAV UND Mitglied der 12-Kommission für den VDSF!! *- lassen da ja wohl nichts an Deutlichkeit zu wünschen übrig.

Der Brief von Herrn Ambrosy ist auf den 04.03. datiert.

Wir haben davon am 08. 03. erfahren.

Und uns daraufhin direkt in Kontakt mit dem TLAV gesetzt.

Die Antwort des TLAV kam gestern abend per Mail um 22Uhr30 (nach vorherigen Telefonaten mit Geschäftsführer und Präsident).

Daraufhin wurde das heute morgen von mir um 6Uhr50 veröffentlicht.

Ich hoffe, Dir mit diesen Infos gedient zu haben....



> Warum wird der besagte Mohnert Brief nicht ebenso hier veröffentlicht? Er liegt der Redaktion doch vor!


Würde ich sofort - allerdings braucht man dazu eben presserechtlich die Erlaubnis des Absenders, die wir nicht bekommen.

Im Gegensatz dazu haben wir ja die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der beiden auch veröffentlichten Schreiben des TLAV.

Unabhängig davon, was in dem Schreiben des VDSF-Bund Präsidenten steht, geht ja aber klar aus den veröffentlichten Schreiben hervor, dass er nach Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche auf Bundesebene nun auch versucht die Fusion in Thüringen zu torpedieren.

Und - *das ist das Interessante und sollte eigentlich viele VDSF-Funktionäre zum nachdenken bringen *- vorbei an den Strukturen und Funktionären des Landesverbandes selber!!

Hätten die Vereinsvorsitzenden des TLAV nicht gleich beim Landesverband Alarm geschlagen, wüssten die bis heute davon nichts!

Wenn das die Art und Weise der "Zusammenarbeit" ist, wie sie im VDSF-Bund augenscheinlich vom Präsidenten und dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium praktiziert wird, ist das mehr als vielsagend.

*Und kein Wunder, dass diese Leute es dann auch schafften, gegen einen gültigemn Mitgliederbeschluss!! die Fusion auf Bundesebene scheitern zu lassen.*

Ich finde es außerordentlich gut und erfrischend, dass es nun wenigstens einmal einen Landesverband des VDSF gibt - eben den TLAV in Thüringen - der sich diese selbstherrliche, an Satzung und demokratischen Gepflogenheiten vorbeigehende Handlungsweise des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund nicht mehr gefallen lässt - *und auch öffentlich dazu steht!!*

Und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass dadurch noch weitere VDSF-Funktionäre in weiteren Landesverbänden sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.

Damit endlich eine "Fusion" im Sinne der Angler stattfinden kann, was augenscheinlich mit den verkrusteten Strukturen und egoistischen Betonköpfen momentan nicht möglich scheint:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

na ja, da hat Zusser schon recht, der Mohnert-Brief würde mich auch interessieren.
Was genau stand da drin ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Erwin:

Zum Veröffentlichen solcher Briefe brauchen wir die Erlaubnis des Verfassers. Die liegt für das Mohnertschreiben nicht vor. 
Der Inhalt ist auch von sekundärer Bedeutung, wesentlich ist die "Strategie" mit der hier vorgegangen wird. 


Jedoch sollten wir etwas differenzierter denken und schreiben.

Wir haben ja klar gesagt, dass wir nicht mehr die Gegensätze zwischen DAV und VDSF hervorheben wollen, sondern die Gemeinsamkeiten und die Übereinstimmungen mit den von uns vorgetragenen angelpolitischen Richtlinien. 
Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, dass wir über negative Dinge berichten und die auch kommentieren und diskutieren.

*Aber:*

Die Pauschalisierung VDSF= anglerfeindlich dürfen wir so nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten. Immerhin ist/war der TLAV ein VDSF Verband. Die dort amtierenden Funktionäre sind/waren VDSF Funktionäre.
Und grade dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass auch und grade im VDSF Funktionäre sitzen, die durchaus anglerfreundliche Politik betreiben wollen. 
Es ist dem TLAV gar nicht hoch genug anzurechnen, dass er nun an die Öffentlichkeit geht, und den Sumpf der noch im VDSF steckt, einer breiten Masse zur Kenntnis gibt.

Genau das ist es, was wir von Funktionären erwarten. Völlig egal, unter welcher Fahne sie wirken. 
Und so sehe ich den Zweck und hoffentlich auch das Ergebnis dieser Veröffentlichung weniger als Angriff auf den VDSF oder einen Herrn Mohnert, sondern vielmehr als absolut positives und hoffentlich "ansteckendes" Beispiel für Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre jedweder Coleur in ganz Deutschland. 

Der erste hat jetzt die Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt. Ich bin ganz sicher, dass es noch viel mehr Funktionäre gibt, die das auch gerne machen würden, sich aber alleine und ohne Rückhalt wähnen. Und denen werden nun Wege und Möglichkeiten eröffnet, die können nun erkennen dass sie nicht alleine sind. 

Einen Berg abzutragen beginnt damit, den ersten Stein zu bewegen. Das ist jetzt geschehen. 

Respekt und Hochachtung vor dem TLAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> na ja, da hat Zusser schon recht, der Mohnert-Brief würde mich auch interessieren.
> Was genau stand da drin ?



Ich zitiere dazu einfach Herrn Pleikies, Geschäftsführer des TLAV und Mitglied der 12er-Kommission für den VDSF, der das wohl am besten beurteilen kann:


			
				Herr Pleikies schrieb:
			
		

> Statt den Einigungsprozess in Thüringen mit zu unterstützen versucht er durch seinen Brief mit *sehr einseitigen Darstellungen, unsachlichen Schuldzuweisungen und Unwahrheiten* sowie in persönlichen Gesprächen mit Vereinsvorsitzenden des TLAV gezielt für Unruhe zu sorgen.



Und bezüglich der Motivaton kann man sicherlich Herrn Ambrosys Einschätzung nicht von vorneherein als falsch bezeichnen:


			
				Herr Ambrosy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir echt die Frage, welches Ziel Sie mit Ihrem Schreiben an die Vorsitzenden und weitere Vorstandsmitglieder unseres Verbandes vor unserer Vollversammlung verfolgen?
> 
> Es ist doch nahe liegend, Ihnen ist bewusst, dass Sie mit Ihrem Vorgehen gezielt Unruhe in den Vereinen stiften mit dem Ziel, das Präsidium des Verbandes zu diskriminieren. Sie provozieren die Vorstände der Vereine vor der Vollversammlung sich gegen das Präsidium aufzulehnen, ja* Sie versuchen die Neuwahl des Präsidiums zu stören, zu behindern und zu beeinflussen. *Gelungen ist Ihnen die Unruhestiftung, denn eine ganze Anzahl von Vereinen haben nicht nur mich angerufen und die Frage gestellt, was das alles soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Die Pauschalisierung VDSF= anglerfeindlich dürfen wir so nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten. Immerhin ist/war der TLAV ein VDSF Verband. Die dort amtierenden Funktionäre sind/waren VDSF Funktionäre.
> Und grade dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass auch und grade im VDSF Funktionäre sitzen, die durchaus anglerfreundliche Politik betreiben wollen.
> *Es ist dem TLAV gar nicht hoch genug anzurechnen, dass er nun an die Öffentlichkeit geht, und den Sumpf der noch im VDSF steckt, einer breiten Masse zur Kenntnis gibt*.
> 
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich so vollumfänglich!!!!
Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## ivo (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nu ich denke Mr Mohnert hatte das Ziel ein ihm genehmes (höriges) Präsidium in Amt und Würden zu hieven. Das der Verband dann sauer wird dürfte jedem klar sein. Wer lässt sich schon gerne hinterrücks absägen und das auch noch auf betreiben von jemanden der von rechts wegen garnichts zu sagen hat im Landesverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Wer lässt sich schon gerne hinterrücks absägen


Im VDSF scheint das ja üblich zu sein.

Immerhin wurde der VDSF-Teil der 12er-Kommission vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF-Bund ohne vorherige Info oder Rücksprache entmachtet und kaltgestellt. Davon waren am Fischereitag in München die VDSF-Leute genauso überrascht wie der DAV..

Und KEINER aus der 12er-Kommission von VDSF-Seite - auch nicht Herr Pleikies vom TLAV - hat das je öffentlich kritisiert oder öffentlich gemacht. Und - LEIDER! - hat dazu auch der DAV keine deutlichen, klaren Worte zu so einem Vorgehen gefunden und das öffentlich gemacht, sondern nur "politisch veröffentlicht", um eine Fusion nicht zu gefährden.

*Umso mehr ist zu loben, dass jetzt ENDLICH! scheinbar die ersten VDSF-Funktionäre sich solch ein Gebahren nicht mehr gefallen lassen und das auch öffentlich machen.*

Hoffen wir auf weitere VDSF-Funktionäre, die endlich auch mehr an Angler als an verbandsinterne Dinge denken und dann auch entsprechend handeln und reagieren - auch öffentlich...

*Die deutschen Angler hätten das verdient!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Musste mir das jetzt noch einmal in aller Ruhe durchlesen und frage mich grad warum es den Leuten erst jetzt auffällt was Mohnert für nen Vogel is .....

Ich hoffe das man diesen komischen Menschen endlich mal dazu zwingt seine 7 Sachen zu packen, das untere Zitat lässt mich ja ein bisschen hoffen ....




> _Es bestehen nunmehr für uns ernsthafte Zweifel an der Integrität von  Herrn Mohnert und an seiner Person als Präsident des VDSF. Seine für die  Angelfischerei in Deutschland sehr schädliche Politik (wie die  einseitige Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen und die bisher völlige  Ignorierung der mehrfachen Gesprächsangebote des DAV) versucht er auch  in unseren Verband zu tragen. _


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

An uns hats nicht gelegen - wir haben rechtzeitig informiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203743
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206012
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209499
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das ist mir doch bekannt Thomas, och wenn ick nich in jedem Trööt wat geschrieben habe, habe ich diese doch alle von vorne bis hinten gelesen,  das wirst Du Dir denken können 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, warum das Funktionäre in VDSF und DAV scheinbar nicht  auch mitbekommen haben....

Unfähigkeit (sich zu informieren), Dummheit (aus Infos Konsequenzen zu ziehen) oder schlicht einfaches Unvermögen, Rückrat zu zeigen und sich aktiv für Angler einzusetzen?

Bevor wir hier aber (wieder einmal) nur auf Funktionäre einprügeln (müssen!!), zitiere ich lieber nochmal Ralle und mich selber:


> Die Pauschalisierung VDSF= anglerfeindlich dürfen wir so nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten. Immerhin ist/war der TLAV ein VDSF Verband. Die dort amtierenden Funktionäre sind/waren VDSF Funktionäre.
> Und grade dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass auch und grade im VDSF Funktionäre sitzen, die durchaus anglerfreundliche Politik betreiben wollen.
> *Es ist dem TLAV gar nicht hoch genug anzurechnen, dass er nun an die Öffentlichkeit geht, und den Sumpf der noch im VDSF steckt, einer breiten Masse zur Kenntnis gibt*.
> 
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich so vollumfänglich!!!!
Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

hmm, nun habe ich die Briefe mehrmals gelesen und komme auch zu dem Schluss, dass der Inhalt des Mohnert-Briefes gar nicht so wichtig ist.
Allein die Tatsache, dass dieser Brief an die Landesverbände vorbei an die Vorstände aller Vereine ging ist ungeheuerlich. 
Ich wünsche den Türingischen Verbänden ein gutes Gelingen bei ihren Fusionsbemühungen. Und ich wünsche denen allen viel Kraft und Mut Herrn Mohnert die rote Karte zu zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

So isses!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

hoffen wir, dass sich diese Vorgehensweise für Mohnert u. VDSF-Bund als Eigentor herausstellt und auch andere Landesverbände wach werden lässt.

Für mich ist es immer noch unfassbar, dass ein Mann in solcher Position sich derart verhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Für mich ist es immer noch unfassbar, dass ein Mann in solcher Position sich derart verhält.


Weil die Angler ihren Vereinsvorständen durchgehen lassen, dass diese auf den Verbandsversammlungen solche Leute immer wieder wählen.

Immerhin wurde Herr Mohnert laut Angaben auf der VDSF-Seite EINSTIMMIG!!! wiedergewählt!!

Und das nachdem er zusammen mit dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium die VDSF-Leute der 12er-Kommision ohne vorherige Info und Rücksprache entmachtet und kaltgestellt hat - Abgesehen von der Aussetzung der Fusion danach GEGEN EINEN GÜLTIGEN Mitgliederbeschluss.

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn aus dem VDSF solche Dinge kommen wie gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Wettangelverbote, und, und, und - und sich das die "Vertreter" der Angler auch alles ohne Widerspruch gefallen lassen??

Und es immer noch so viele Funktionäre im VDSF gibt, die dies aktiv gegen die Angler unterstützen. Das ist doch alles System, verkrustete Strukturen und alte Betonköpfe....

*GOTT SEI DANK RÜHRT SICH JETZT ENDLICH MAL WAS!!!*

Ich hoffe, dass sich der TLAV nicht beirren lässt und den richtigen, anglerfreundlichen Weg weitergeht!

Und ich hoffe, dass viele weitere VDSF-Funktionäre in vielen weiteren Landesverbänden auch endlich aufwachen - und nicht ihre Landesverbandskollegen in Thüringen im Regen stehen lassen.

*Zusammen FÜR!! statt gegen Angler!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

eigentlich bin ich sprachlos, aber so richtig überrascht mich das nicht, nach dem ganzen Geeiere vorher.
Jedenfalls ist mir nun noch klarer, was ich nicht will.
( womit ich mich nicht auf die Mitglieder des VDSF beziehe!)

Viele Grüße nach Thüringen, macht Eure Sache in unser aller Interesse gut.
Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

"Immerhin wurde Herr Mohnert laut Angaben auf der VDSF-Seite EINSTIMMIG!!! wiedergewählt!!"

Ohne jetzt nachgelesen zu haben: gab´s denn Gegenkanidaten? Evtl. auch mit anderer Positionierung?

Aber vielleicht bricht ihm die Thüringer Nummer endlich das Kreuz!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Die Vorgehensweise die da vom VDSF Präsidenten an den Tag gelegt wird ist schon erschreckend.
Was mich bei der Geschichte mit der Fusion in Thüringen aber mehr interessieren würde ist die Tatsache warum man denn seiner Zeit erst zum VDSF gewechselt ist und mit dieser Entscheidung den DAV nachhaltig, bis heute, geschwächt hat. Denn wenn man damals nicht zum VDSF gewechselt wäre bräuchte man heute auch keine Fusion.
Damit ist aber der TLAV nicht allein, das betrifft auch alle Landesverbände der "neuen Länder" die diesen Phariäern auf den Leim gegangen sind und nun nach einer Fusion streben.


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Brillendorsch:
Wäre es nicht *Angel*poltik, um die es hier geht und gäbe es dazu Parteien, eine definierte Opposition und eine breiteres öffentliches Interesse samt entsprechendem Presseengagement, dann wäre spätestens nach diesem Handeln ein Rücktritt der einzige noch vertretbare Schritt für Herrn Mohnert.
Ich hab ihn schon an anderer Stelle mal mit Berlusconi verglichen. Diese neuen Fakten bestätigen nur meine Einschätzung.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Pauschalisierung VDSF= anglerfeindlich dürfen wir so nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten.


Machen wir doch auch längst nicht mehr (Bsp. VDSF-Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe). 


@Zusser:
Ich denke mal, wenn der uns hier unbekannte Brief des Herrn Mohnert fundiert und faktisch bzw. argumentativ nachvollziehbar wäre, hätte kein TLAV-Vorstandsmitglied auch nur die geringste Veranlassung zu diesem Sturm der Entrüstung. 
Auch wenn der VdSF-Präsident das eigenmächtige Absetzen der 12er-Kommission noch satzungsmäßig legitimieren könnte, ist seine jetzige Vorgehensweise unabhängig von den Inhalten und eventuellen Argumenten inakzeptabel, weil eigenmächtig und vorbei an allen Regeln. Hier will offensichtlich jemand in letzter Minute verhindern, dass der erste aufgewachte Landesverband ihm persönlich die erste blutende Wunde zufügt, die ihn sowohl im Hinblick auf weitere "Fusions"bemühungen (man sollte eher "Einverleibungsbestrebungen" schreiben) als auch hinsichtlich seiner Reputation bei den ihm noch immer blind ergebenen Landesverbänden schwächen.
Dabei ist doch jedes möglichst kurzfristige Ende mit Schrecken der absolut bessere Weg als dieses Schreckgespenst ohne Ende.



Wenn in Thüringen ein VdSF-Landesverband per Mehrheitsbeschluss den VdSF verlässt und zum DAV übertritt, dadurch, wie zu erwarten ist, weder für die Mitgliedsvereine noch die einzelnen ANgler irgendein Nachteil entsteht und auf dieser Basis zwei (oder sogar drei) parallel existierende Landesverbände auf dieser Ebene fusionieren, dann werden alle nicht so ganz unkritisch den Bundesverband und sein Präsidium betrachtenden Landesverbände samt ihrer Mitgliedsvereine und deren Vertretern das auch über die Printmedien (insbesondere DAV-Beilage im Blinker) umfassend erfahren und vielleicht endlich mal anfangen, darüber nachzudenken, was für jeden einzelnen Landesverband, jeden Verein und letztlich jeden Angler die wirklich erstrebenswerte Struktur einer Interessensvertretung ist. 
Mir persönlich erschließen sich absolut keine Argumente dafür, die Interessen der deutschen Angler durch diesen Präsidenten Peter Mohnert vertreten zu wissen, statt einen wirklichen, die aktuellen anglerischen Gegebenheiten und Themen entsprechend berücksichtigenden Neuanfang auf Bundesebene zu starten, aber nicht durch einseitige "Aufnahme" des kleinen Verbandes durch den großen (wie Mohnert sich das vorstellt, um sich seine Macht zu erhalten) sondern durch eine doppelte Auflösung der beiden alten unter gleichzeitiger Neugründung eines gemeinsamen neuen Verbandes.
Größte Teile der ausgearbeiteten neuen Satzung sind dafür absolut übernehmenswert, die offenen Kleinigkeiten sind -notfalls auch per gemeinsamen Mehrheitsbeschluss aller zu vertretenden Landesverbände- klär- und lösbar.
Vielleicht ist es ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, dass die Thüringer jetzt erstmal die DAV-Mitgliedschaft anstreben statt direkt die Neugründung eines großen Bundesverbands zu forcieren, aber natürlich fehlen ihnen hierzu die erforderlichen Mittel. Und vielleicht lässt sich dieses Problem allein schon über den Zeitfaktor (sprich Kündigungsfristen und Aufenthalt im angelpolitischen Niemandsland) lösen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Was mich bei der Geschichte mit der Fusion in Thüringen aber mehr interessieren würde ist die Tatsache warum man denn seiner Zeit erst zum VDSF gewechselt ist und mit dieser Entscheidung den DAV nachhaltig, bis heute, geschwächt hat. Denn wenn man damals nicht zum VDSF gewechselt wäre bräuchte man heute auch keine Fusion.


Weil damals viele dachten, wie bei vielen anderen Verbänden auch, würde auch bei den Anglern die Fusion bzw. der Zusammenschluss automatisch kommen.

Wie auch in Meckpomm, wo sich ja auch der DAV einsacken liess und zm VDSF wechselte damals....

Gott sei Dank waren aber genügend Leute damals aufmerksam genug, um die Gefahr zu sehen, die vom VDSF für die Angler ausgeht und haben den DAV eben nicht aufgelöst.

Wenn nach solchen Vorgängen wie jetzt deutlich wird, dass es jetzt aber nicht mehr nur um VDSF oder DAV geht, sondern letztlich nur darum, wie sich Funktionäre (egal aus welchem Verband) in ihrer praktischen Arbeit verhalten, dann ist doch schon viel gewonnen.

Und wenn sie dann begreifen, dass es letztlich Aufgabe JEDES Funktionäres in JEDEM Verband ist, vor allem zuerst einmal gesetzliche Einschränkungen zu bekämpfen, dann ist das der richtige Weg zu einer Fusion:
In der täglichen, praktischen Arbeit wird das nämlich bewiesen.

Daher auch unsere Umorientierung in der Redaktion.


*Und die klare Aufforderung, dass sich JEDER Funktionär in JEDEM Verband schlicht an diese einfachen und logischen Grundregeln zu halten hat:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln alle Projekte, Initiativen und Maßnahmen unterstützen, die zu besseren und liberaleren Bedingungen für die Angelfischerei führen. Ebenso alle Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre, welche sich zu folgenden Maßnahmen bekennen:
> 
> 
> > *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> ...


----------



## sonstwer (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Hallo!

An die Redaktion: Meinen Dank für eure unermüdliche Arbeit für uns angelverrückte in Deutschland!

An den TLAV: Vielen Dank, dafür, daß ihr uns Angler an der ganzen Misere Teilhaben lasst und an die Öffentlichkeit getreten seid.

Nur so, gemeinsam und öffentlich können wir aus den beiden Organisationen, die uns Angler hier in Deutschland vertreten und organisieren, etwas anständiges, gemeinsames machen, das allen Interessen gerecht wird. Seien es Natur- und Umweltschutz oder die Interessen der Angler. 
Wir Angler sind auf die Natur und Umwelt angewiesen und umgekehrt genauso, denn mit Ablegen unserer Prüfung und erhalten des Fischereischeins sind wir alle schließlich dazu verpflichtet worden, auf unsere Natur zu achten.
Und nur in einer gemeinsamen Organisation, einem Dachverband für alle Angler in Deutschland, können wir dieser Aufgabe gerecht werden und damit die Grundlage für unsere gemeinsame Leidenschaft erhalten.
Dabei darf keine Seite zu kurz kommen. Weder die Natur, noch die Angler. 
Dieser Konsens ist allerdings nur dann zu finden, wenn wir alle Aufgrund umfassender Informationen eine sinnvolle Entscheidung treffen, die weder die Umwelt, noch den Angler benachteiligt.
Wer das Hobby Angeln unatraktiv macht, schädigt auch die Natur, weil er ihr die Naturschützer vorenthält.
In diesem Sinne nochmal Dank an alle, die uns als mündige Bürger für voll nehmen und uns mit den Informationen versorgen, die wir für eine sinnvolle Entscheidung benötigen.
Hinter unserem Rücken entscheidet schon die Regierung, was für uns gut zu sein hat.
Wir haben alle gemeinsame Interessen, wir sollten es besser machen.
LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Wer das Hobby Angeln unatraktiv macht, schädigt auch die Natur, weil er ihr die Naturschützer vorenthält.


Sehr guter Satz!!


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es scheint sich immer mehr herauszukristallisieren, dass bestimmte Kreise um den Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund wirklich versuchen mit allen Mitteln eine Fusion zu verhindern.



reines Geplänkel zur eigenen Machterhaltung vermute ich mal |uhoh:
schade das einige wenige Personen einer sinnvollen Fusion und den Interessen derjenigen, die sie eigendlich sinnvoll vertreten sollen, derart im Wege stehen #d


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.Ist dieser Brief von Herrn Mohnert eigentlich Satzungskonform,also darf er das?Wenn dem so ist das Herr Mohnert gegen die Satzung verstoßen haben sollte,müßte es doch möglich sein,im zuge einer Mitgliederversammlung,Neuwahlen anzustreben.Wäre das für den TLAV nicht der bessere Weg?

gruß
lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Man darf auch gegen einen Mitgliederbeschluss die Fusion nicht aussetzen - hat das das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF-Bund gekümmert?

Und das absetzen der VDSF-Leute bei der 12-Kommission ohne vorherige Info und Ankündigung ist sicher auch satzungsgemäß zu diskutieren..

Und?

Hat das bisher irgendwelche Funktionäre beim VDSF gestört?

Nein, sie haben dennoch Herrn Mohnert EINSTIMMIG wiedergewählt (nach Aussage auf VDSF-Seite).

Was sollte da jetzt eine Mitgliederversammlung oder Neuwahlen bringen?

Die Fakten lagen doch schon alle bei der letzten Wahl auf dem Tisch (ist ja gerade ein paar Wochen her).. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203743
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206012
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209499
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439

Und es sind immer noch die gleichen Funktionäre im Amt, die das alles bestätigt und Herrn Mohnert wiedergewählt haben.

Warum sollten sie diesmal anders verfahren??

Schliesslich haben ja die ganzen im VDSF organisierten Angler sich auch nicht gewehrt und das alles jahrzehntelang geduldet von ihren Funktionären, statt diese abzuwählen - "Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Metzger selber", fällt mir dazu nur ein...

*Aber genau deswegen wollen wir ja ALLE Funktionäre JEDEN Verbandes auf das einfache und logische, was JEDER Funktionär in JEDEM Verband tun MUSS, hinweisen und dazu bringen, das auch praktisch umzusetzen.*



> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.
> 
> Bei der Beschränkung auf die Bundesgesetzgebung ergibt sich gleichzeitig eine Harmonisierung der föderalistischen Gesetzgebung. Dies ist die wichtigste Voraussetzung für gemeinsames Handeln und Wirken als Basis für einen Zusammenschluß der Verbände.


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Dachte nur aufgrund der neuen Sachen,die in letzter Zeit aufgekommen sind,das sich da der ein oder andere LV Vorsitzende dann vieleicht doch in seinem tun zu sehr eingeschränkt fühlt,und sich deswegen für ein neuen Präsi. entscheidet.

lausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nochmal:
Was ist denn neu?
NIX!!!
Alles seit Ewigkeiten bekannt...
Und alles so von den Funktionären UND den Anglern mitgetragen, welche diese Funktionäre immer wieder gewählt haben..

Das würde wieder nix werden, da würd ich viel drauf wetten...

Immer noch die gleichen verkrusteten Strukturen und die gleichen Betonköpfe.

*Umso wichtiger und umso mehr zu loben, dass nun wenigstens einige - wie der TLAV - sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.*

Spät, aber hoffentlich noch nicht zu spät...

Und daher muss man den TLAV unterstützen und hoffen, dass das morgen alles gutgeht bei der Jahreshauptversammlung.


----------



## lausi97 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

*Umso wichtiger und umso mehr zu loben, dass nun wenigstens einige - wie der TLAV - sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.*



Das meinte ich mit neu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



lausi97 schrieb:


> *Umso wichtiger und umso mehr zu loben, dass nun wenigstens einige - wie der TLAV - sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.*



Lange genug, über 20 Jahre, hat es ja gedauert bis die was gemerkt haben.....|uhoh:#d

@Thomas,
deine Ausführungen mögen ja richtig sein, bloß gehören zu einem "Einsacken", wie Du es nennst, immer noch Zwei. 
Und diesen Makel müssen sich die Betreffenden der jeweiligen Verbände, immerhin waren z.B. die aus MeckPom 1990 die ersten die mit fliegenden Fahnen und sehendem Auge ins Verderben rannten, anlassten lassen. 
Und die betreffenden Herren müssen sich schon auch die Frage gefallen lassen warum sie dieses "Spiel" solange mitgemacht haben.

So Aussagen wie: "Wir wussten es ja nicht besser." Oder. "Keiner konnte doch wissen wie das mal wird." Oder was man jetzt so hört "Lieber spät als nie." sind mir da etwas zu platt.

Das es schon damals nicht zu einer Einvernahme des DAV durch den VDSF kam ist ein großes Verdienst des damaligen Präsidenten des DAV Bernd Mikulin. Der sich und den ganzen DAV eben nicht über den Tisch ziehen ließen.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> immerhin waren z.B. die aus MeckPom 1990 die ersten die mit fliegenden Fahnen und *sehendem Auge ins Verderben rannten,* anlassten lassen.


Klar doch , wir hatte ja in der DDR jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit dem VDSF -->#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Klar doch , wir hatte ja in der DDR jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit dem VDSF -->#q



...eine Runde Mitleid...:c


Mittlerweile sollte sich aber auch in diesen Verbänden rumgesprochen haben wie der Hase in Monert's VDSF läuft.:m


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Erspar uns dein Mitleid und ersetze es durch Objektivität!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Mann kann die Schuld immer bei den anderen suchen. Ist ja so schön einfach. 
Fakt ist aber nunmal das andere Verbände damals nicht so leichtgläubig waren und dem VDSF auf den Leim gegangen sind.
Ein kritisches Hinterfragen des warum und weshalb sollte aber schon erlaubt sein. Und warum man dann nicht eher, oder überhaupt, reagiert hat. Aber scheinbar war und ist man ja mit dem was man vorfand und dem ganzen Drumm und Drann zufrieden.

Der TLAV z.B. ist nun aufgewacht und lässt sich das nicht mehr gefallen. Bleibt bloß zu hoffen das noch mehr Verbände/Vereine, wo auch immer in Deutschland aufwachen und sich zur Wehr setzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

was soll das jetzt ?
Nicht in alten Wunden u. Fehlern stochern ist jetzt wichtig, sondern die Anerkennung dafür ,. dass da ein paar Leute Umdenken


----------



## gründler (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Mit der Technik von heute Medien Netz........20-30 Jahre zurück und einige währen damals aufgewacht und hätten nicht bereuen müssen.

Aber da gab es das noch nicht so wie heute.

Die Buschtrommeln damals ende 80er trommelten alle im Keller von Gaststätten,Eintritt nur mit VIP Ausweiß,und vertrauliches verläßt hier niemals den Raum,nun sieht das aber ganz anders aus dank Technik von heute.

lg


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nein, Gunnar., fass das nicht als Vorwurf auf.
Ihr hattet damals nicht unbedingt die Erfahrung, dass Demokratie in ihrer positiven Form sehr oft genauso ausgehöhlt wird durch Lobbyismus, Machtgeplänkel und vor allem die Gleichgültigkeit der Regierten gegenüber den Regierenden.
Ich hatte vor der Wende als Zivildienstleistender in der evangelischen Jugendarbeit sehr tiefe persönliche Kontakte zu einer Gruppe von jungen Menschen und Jugendlichen unserer Partnergemeinde in Ost-Berlin. Damals war sehr deutlich, dass sowohl das politische Interesse, das Wissen um politische Zusammenhänge und das persönliche Engagement der oppositionell ausgerichteten DDR-Bürger um Längen höher war, als z.B. bei der damaligen Friedensbewegung im Westen. Doch alle sahen die Demokratie der BRD als die heilsbringende und einzig gerechte Staatsform an, eben weil sie nicht ahnten bzw. nicht wissen konnten, was sich so hinter den Kulissen dieser Demokratien bewegte.
Dass im Zuge der damaligen Turbulenzen und auch im Nachgang so mancher für sich selbst oder für die Organisation, die er vertrat, eine Entscheidung getroffen hat, die er später zutiefst bedauerte, aber nicht oder kaum noch rückgängig machen konnte, entsprach einfach dem damaligen Zeitgeist. Das heute, wo wir alle Vieles erfahren haben, was damals nicht abzusehen war, jemandem in Nachhinein zum Vorwurf zu machen, halte ich für völlig verkehrt. Alle würden heute vieles anders und das meiste besser machen als die meisten Schlüsselfiguren der damaligen Zeit.
Aber eines sollte auch der Westen von der Zeit vor der Wende gelernt haben: "Wir sind das Volk!", diesen Aufschrei von Hunderttausenden, der die Ereignisse von damals bewirkt hat und der nach wie vor auch heute noch gültig ist.
Wir sind die Angler, um die es heute geht, und wir haben nicht nur das Recht sondern, wenn wir wirklich unsere Zukunft mitgestalten wollen auch die verdammte Pflicht, Arsch und Stimme zu erheben und dafür zu sorgen, dass diese geradezu diktatorische Postenkleberei und Machtgeilheit sich immer mehr als unfähig erweisender Funktionäre zu ihrem verdienten Ende geführt wird.
Manchmal ärgere ich mich, dass ich so manche Vinyl-Platte von damals heute nicht mehr auflegen kann, aber dafür gibt es heute ja Youtube


> Es gibt so viele, die wie Du auf bessere Zeiten warten,
> Wo keiner sich mehr Angst um morgen macht,
> Aber unser Morgenrot kommt nicht nach einer durchgeschlafenen Nacht
> wir träumen von ner Revolution hier
> ...


----------



## ivo (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was soll das jetzt ?
> Nicht in alten Wunden u. Fehlern stochern ist jetzt wichtig, sondern die Anerkennung dafür ,. dass da ein paar Leute Umdenken



Man kann ihn kein "gemeinsames Haus" ziehen, wenn das Erdgeschoss marode ist. Erst mal müssen alle Verfehlungen beseitigt werden bevor man an einen Zusammenschluss/Einzug geht!


----------



## antonio (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Erspar uns dein Mitleid und ersetze es durch Objektivität!



objektiv ist aber auch, daß es dav-verbände hier gibt und mit denen ganz gut gefahren wird.
was waren denn die gründ damals warum zum vdsf gewechselt wurde?
wäre mal nicht schlecht diese zu erfahren.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



antonio schrieb:


> objektiv ist aber auch, daß es dav-verbände hier gibt und mit denen ganz gut gefahren wird.
> was waren denn die gründ damals warum zum vdsf gewechselt wurde?
> wäre mal nicht schlecht diese zu erfahren.
> 
> antonio



Der Grund war, dass alles was aus`m Westen kam als besser angesehen wurde.
So sagte man uns.

Ob es auch "Zuwendungen" für die Führungsriege für einen Übertritt gab, vermag ich nicht zu sagen(allein der Verdacht bleibt . . ).


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Gründe?? Keine Ahnung!!
Wir wollten einfach nur angeln......... alte Papiere wech - die neuen her und weiter gings.Hatte sich ja für uns nichts weiter verändert. Kleine Preise , viele Gewässer - das Angelparadis blieb ja erstmal bestehen........

Kann mich nicht daran erinnerern das jemand nach dem Warum - Weshalb gefragt hat. Alles was DDR war mußte wech. Dem Westen wurde auf Gedeih und Verderb gehuldigt und vorallem vertraut!!!. War ja nicht nur beim angeln so.......... Die Erkenntnis - das Aufwachen - das große Kopfschütteln kam erst später. In vielen Belangen zu spät ........... Hinterher ist jeder schlauer.

Das es den DAV überhaupt noch gibt habe ich zB. erst einige Jahre später erfahren.
Nur , das wir mit offenen Augen und wissendlich dem VDSF in die Arme glaufen sind entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@H-P,



> Nein, Gunnar., fass das nicht als Vorwurf auf.


Keine Sorge , mach ich nicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nur kurz eine Anmerkung/Zitat zum Schriftwechsel des TLAV...

"Manne zu Axel....

Det looft, Axel, det looft"

|wavey:

@Gunnar

Ihr dachtet halt ihr macht es richtig und daraus irgendetwas zu Konstruieren ist Humbuk.
Ihr wie auch die Thüringer habt bewiesen, das man auch unter der Fahne des VDSF vernünftige "Politik" für die Angler machen kann.

Man war auch vor 20 Jahren dazu geneigt (da nehme ich mich nicht aus) die "altbackenen Ansätze" der DAV-Anhänger zu belächeln und das Ende  dieser "Versuche" war für viele schon abzusehen
... aber mittlerweile stellt sich heraus, dass dieses "Altbackene" doch net so verkehrt war.

Hut ab vor den Altvorderen, welche diesen Schritt damals gegangen sind.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Ihr wie auch die Thüringer habt bewiesen, das man auch unter der Fahne des VDSF vernünftige "Politik" für die Angler machen kann.


Das is der Ansatz, den man sich jetzt auf die Fahne schreiben muss.

Die ersten wachen auf - und nicht nur das, sie machen das auch öffentlich.

Und genau das muss man loben.

Besser spät als nie!!

Und heute geht es schlicht darum, welche Richtung wird zukünftig in der Angelpolitik eingeschlagen?

Die rückwärtsgewandte, immer mehr einschränkende des jetzigen VDSF unter Mohnert?

Oder die des DAV-Bund oder von VDSF-Funktionären wie in Thüringen oder NRW, die sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen und die endlich etwas FÜR Angler tun wollen - und das auch öffentlich sagen!

Egal was war:
*Wichtig ist, jetzt den richtigen Leuten den Rücken zu stärken!!*

Und denen auch zu zeigen, dass sie richtig handeln und nicht alleine stehen.

So dass sich noch mehr Funktionäre trauen, althergerbachte Zöpfe in verkrusteten Strukturen abzuschaffen, alte Betonköppe abzusägen und endlich nach vorne zu schauen und etwas FÜR Angler zu machen.

*Letztlich wurde die Chance dazu auch durch Herrn Mohnert und sein geschäftsführendes Präsidium erst eröffnet*:
Erst nachdem die Gefahr einer Fusion unter Fühung der jetzigen VDSF-Strukturen gebannt wurde durch Herrn Mohnert selber und dessen - wenngleich gegen einen eigenen Mitgliederbeschluss gerichtete - Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlung, kann man nun die Leute sammeln, die in ALLEN Verbänden etwas FÜR Angler tun wollen.

Und die gibt es eben auch im VDSF, siehe Thüringen, siehe NRW (und viele weitere, die wir aus Gesprächen kennen, die sich aber leider noch nicht öffentlich dazu zu bekennen trauen)..

*Daher:
Alten Zwist vergessen, neue Partner suchen!*

Bevor wir hier aber (wieder einmal) nur auf den VDSF einprügeln (müssen!!), zitiere ich lieber nochmal Ralle und mich selber:


> Die Pauschalisierung VDSF= anglerfeindlich dürfen wir so nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten. Immerhin ist/war der TLAV ein VDSF Verband. Die dort amtierenden Funktionäre sind/waren VDSF Funktionäre.
> Und grade dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass auch und grade im VDSF Funktionäre sitzen, die durchaus anglerfreundliche Politik betreiben wollen.
> *Es ist dem TLAV gar nicht hoch genug anzurechnen, dass er nun an die Öffentlichkeit geht, und den Sumpf der noch im VDSF steckt, einer breiten Masse zur Kenntnis gibt*.
> 
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich so vollumfänglich!!!!

*Und die klare Aufforderung, dass sich JEDER Funktionär in JEDEM Verband schlicht an diese einfachen und logischen Grundregeln zu halten hat:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln alle Projekte, Initiativen und Maßnahmen unterstützen, die zu besseren und liberaleren Bedingungen für die Angelfischerei führen. Ebenso alle Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre, welche sich zu folgenden Maßnahmen bekennen:
> 
> 
> > *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> ...



Oder ganz anders gesagt:
*JEDER Funktionär JEDEN Verbandes, der diese einfachen und logischen Ansätze nicht verfolgen will, sondern statt dessen für immer weitere gesetzliche Einschränkungen oder gegen Abschaffung von gesetzlichen Einschränkungen plädiert und arbeitet, gehört von uns Anglern schlicht in die Wüste gejagt!! 
Aber auch:
JEDER Funktionär aus JEDEM Verband, der aber diese Grundsätze unterstützt, gehört gelobt und unterstützt*​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis - das Aufwachen - das große Kopfschütteln kam erst später. In vielen Belangen zu spät ........... Hinterher ist jeder schlauer.
> 
> Das es den DAV überhaupt noch gibt habe ich zB. erst einige Jahre später erfahren.
> Nur , das wir mit offenen Augen und wissendlich dem VDSF in die Arme glaufen sind entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.




Eins vorweg Gunnar, es ist nicht pers. gemeint.:m

Wenn die die sich damals vorbehaltlos dem VDSF angeschlossen haben nur etwas dem damaligen und leider viel zu früh verstorbenen DAV Präsidenten Mikulin zugehört hätten hätten sie sehr leicht merken können was die Ziele des VDSF sind und waren.
Das man hinterher immer schlauer ist stimmt sicher....bloß das dieser Prozess über 20 Jahre dauert ist schon beängstigend.
Schließlich hätte, bis heute, jeder Zeit die Möglichkeit bestanden diesen Fehler zu korrigieren.

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber Recht, der VDSF und auch andere hatten damals sehr leichtes Spiel und haben sich benommen wie die sprichwörtliche Axt im Walde. Die die seiner Zeit gewarnt haben sind sehr oft auf taube Ohren gestoßen und wurden belächelt.

Eins solltet ihr aber nicht vergessen, wenn es diese Leute damals nicht gegeben hätte würde es heute diese Diskussion hier überhaupt nicht geben. Denn dann hätte sich der VDSF den DAV schon damals einverleibt.

Wenn Du aber sagst das man ja "bloß" angeln wollte....das hätte man mit den "alten" Papieren auch gekonnt.


@ Thomas, 
*ich glaube nicht das es egal ist was war!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> ich glaube nicht das es egal ist was war!


Ja, man darf es nicht vergessen - sowenig wie z. B. einen Herrn Drosse, VDSF-Funktionär, der reihenweise Angler wegen Setzkescher und Wettangeln anzeigte, bayrische Landesverbände, die ein tierschutzwidriges Landesfischerreirecht unterstützen, den Landesverband in B-W, der verhinderte dass das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wurde, den Landesverband in SH, den man gerade noch stoppen konnte bei weiteren gesetzlichen Einschränkungen, und, und, und...

Ich selber habe doch mit dafür gesorgt - auch hier im Board - dass sowas eben nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.



> Eins solltet ihr aber nicht vergessen, wenn es diese Leute damals nicht gegeben hätte würde es heute diese Diskussion hier überhaupt nicht geben. Denn dann hätte sich der VDSF den DAV schon damals einverleibt.


Und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Angler aus dem Westen (mich persönlich eingeschlossen) dafür *sehr, sehr dankbar sind,* dass es endlich eine Alternative zu den Betonköpfen im VDSF gab!!!!!!


Dennoch muss man sehen, dass immer mehr Funktionäre auch aus den Reihen des VDSF sich für den richtigen Weg entscheiden und sich nicht mehr von einem anglerfeindlichen Bundesverband und anglerfeindlichen Landesverbandskollegen bevormunden lassen wollen.

Daher will ich persönlich nicht noch weiter darauf rumreiten, dass der VDSF für die Angler schlimmer ist als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranpopulation in Deutschland.

*Sondern aufzeigen, dass sich was bewegt, dass man GEMEINSAM in die richtige Richtung gehen kann.*

Also nicht vergessen, aber auch nicht mehr drauf rumreiten - hoffe, ich konnte das jetzt verständlich rüberbringen..


----------



## ivo (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

So viel zum Thema Ost-VDSF-Verbände sind besser:



> 4.5. Behandlung der gefangenen Fische
> Der maßige Fisch ist nach dem Fang sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder zur Hälterung in einen geeigneten Setzkescher zu setzen, wobei die Hälterzeit nicht länger als einen
> Kalendertag betragen darf.
> Untermaßige und während der Schonzeit gefangene Fische sind vorsichtig vom Haken zu lösen und unverzüglich nach dem Fang schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.
> ...



Quelle: LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Gewässerordnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

ivo: 
Sie sind besser - weit besser als die West- und vor allem Südverbände des VDSF..

Das bedeutet aber weder, dass sie wirklich gut sind, noch dass sie sich nicht weiterentwickeln können/sollen/müssen.

Und darauf setze ich..

Und man sieht ja - Thüringen, NRW und weitere - dass es selbst im VDSF vorwärts gehen kann.

Also unterstützt diese Leute (@Stuffel: natürlich ohne zu vergessen!!)!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Thomas, ich bin ganz bei Dir wenn es darum geht das die Bemühungen und Fortschritte die jetzt unternommen und gemacht wurden unterstützt werden müssen.:m 
Wollen wir mal hoffen das das ganze zu einem guten und erfolgreichen Ziel für alle Angler in Deutschland führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Super - wieder einer mehr!!!


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nun mußt Du nur noch nach dem "Haken" in Thüringen suchen, Ivo.

Es ist an der Zeit auf einander zuzugehen.
Und... man erkennt sehr deutlich, dass es Bewegungen aus den unterschiedlichsten Richtungen gibt.
Man sollte nun nicht den Fehler machen, das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen, wenn die entsehende Situation neue, vor 2-3 Monaten nie erwartete, Konstellationen ermöglicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Wenn bei dem ganzen jemand auf einen zugehen muss dann ist es der VDSF. Denn der DAV steht immer noch dort wo er vorher schon stand und ist nachwievor gesprächsbereit. Wenn also bei all den Fusionsgesprächen eine Seite in der Bringpflicht ist dann der VDSF. 
Das beste wäre die VDSF-Landesverbände würde ihr Bundes-Präsidium zu Tempel jagen und bedingungslos dem DAV, dann DAFV, beitreten.   
Ich weiß das das sicher ein Wunschdenken bleiben wird, weil gerade die großen Landesverbände wie z.B. Bayern und Badenwürtemberg so einem Beitritt niemals zustimmen würden. Diese Leute würden sich lieber die Zuge raus schneiden als zuzugeben das ein Verband aus dem "Osten" bessere Arbeit für die Angler, alle Angler, leistet als "ihrer" aus dem "Westen". Das ist zwar traurig, aber leider die Realität.


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Stuffel, man kann formulieren wie man will...
und wenn Du noch mal querliest wirst Du vllt. bemerken, dass Dein und mein Beitrag sich nicht unterscheiden.

Einzig die Einstellung zur Thematik ist eine Andere


----------



## Heidechopper (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Wieso hatte ich damals, als sich der VDSF gründete, so ein komisches Magengefühl? Heute wird mir das langsam klar!#t
Und was unseren Vereinsvorstand angeht, kommen mir auch so langsam Bedenken, wie die ihre Fähnchen nach dem VDSF hängen.


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

wie finanzieren die sich eigendlich genauer ???
wenn da soooo viele unzufrieden sind , muß es da doch ggf was machbares geben |kopfkrat


----------



## snofla (11. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

moinsen männers

lese im Moment nur mit,ich habs im anderen Trööt schon gesagt "Wir bleiben am Ball"

@Thomas ,danke für den Input


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@ snofla:
Gerne - auch dafür sind wir da...

@ all:
Ich gehe mit vielen überein, gerade was Stuffel schreibt.

Was der VDSF - Bund wie viele VDSF-Landesverbände - über die Jahrezehnte angerichtet hat, wissen wir alle zu gut und haben heute darunter zu leiden.

Und gerade ich war sicherlich deswegen immer einer der schärfsten Kritiker des VDSF.

Wenn nun tatsächlich endlich Funktionäre in Landesverbänden des VDSF  aufwachen, muss man diese jedoch unterstützen.

Auch diese sind schliesslich VDSF-Leute - und wer hört schon gerne, dass er sich jahrzehntelang für den falschen Verein engagiert hat?

Daher nochmal:
Weder soll man vergessen, was der VDSF und seine Landesverbände alles angerichtet haben - noch muss man in der jetzigen Situation das weiter ausführen. Schliesslich ist das alles schon bekannt.

Ziel ist und muss es sein, all diejeinigen Funktionäre - gleich welchen Verbandes - zu sammeln und zu unterstützen, welche erkannt haben, was wirklich dem Angeln und damit Anglern nützt:
Trotz Föderalisdmus den Kampf dafür, dass in ganz Deutschland in JEDEM Bundesland die Fischereigesetzgebung möglichst anglerfreundlch und frei gestaltet werden soll.

Die Funktionäre sollen sich hinsetzen und JEDES Gesetz durchforsten danach, in welchem Bundesland zu einzelnen Punkten die anglerfreundlichste Regelung herrscht.

Und dann hat jeder Fuktionär ganz enfach die verdammte Aufgabe und Pflicht, zu versuchen das auch in seinem Bundesland durchzusetzen.

Das wäre zielführende, vorwärtsgehende Politik für Angler - Und genau das ist es, was wir auch von Funktionären und Verbänden - UND ZWAR ALLEN!! - verlangen können, dürfen und müssen.

Bayern hat in seinem Landesfischereigesetz eine sehr gute, einfache und vor allem anglefreundliche Regelung zum Setzkeschergebrauch. 

Warum soll nicht JEDER Verband(sfunktionär) dafür kämpfen, dass diese einfache Regelung in JEDEM Bundesland übernommen wird?

Auch wenn das Landesfunktionären vielleicht etwas Macht nimmt- sie werden an Ansehen  bei den Anglern wesentlich mehr gewinnen, als was sie an Macht verlieren, wenn sie endlich GEMEINSAM etwas FÜR Angler tun würden - statt sich gegenseitig wie jetzt zu zerfleischen..

Und so wie beim Setzkescher genannt, kann man das fürs zurücksetzen machen, fürs Wettangeln, fürs Kormoranmanagement, kleine Wasserkraft und, und, und...

Es gibt viel zu tun, also:
*TREIBT ALLE VERBANDSFUNKTIONÄRE ZUMN ARBEITEN *(statt zum streiten)..


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

hier ein paar Hintergründe, was die Fusion in Türingen angeht.

http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail/...Haken-43711204


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Deswegen immer bei uns das aktuelle nachlesen, wo das natürlich schon stand ;-))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3262377#post3262377

OT an:
Da findet ihr auch etwas realitätsferne Statements der beiden Dachverbandspräsidenten zur Fusion der Bundesverbände: 
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...der-Wiedervereinigung-sind-die-deutschen.html
OT aus...


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

diese Statements sind in der Tat etwas realitätsfern.
vor allem die des Herrn M. , sie stehen sogar vollkommen im Wiederspruch zu seinem jetzigen Handeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Wie gesagt, hier offtopic, wollte nur darstellen, dass wir das auch alles bringen ... ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Heute abend läuft ja sowohl die Hauptversammlung des TLAV wie auch des DAV-Bund- mal sehen, was wir da die Tage alles noch Neues zu hören/lesen kriegen werden..


----------



## ivo (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Die Hauptversammlung des DAV ist schon lange zu Ende.


----------



## gründler (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Hauptversammlung des DAV ist schon lange zu Ende.


 
Und Neuigkeiten????

lg|wavey:


----------



## ivo (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Herr Mohnert hat sich entschuldigt und wurde durch seinen Stellvertreter vertreten.  

Die Ansprache von dem Herrn war typisch. Man war unzufrieden, dass in die der Satzung als Zweck auch Angeln stehen soll. Dies war wohl inakzeptabel. Es wurde deutlich, dass der VDSF versucht hatte seine Naturschutzlinie durchzudrücken und das ab dem Fischereitag in München.

Wie man solche Leute als Mitglied bezahlen kann entzieht sich meines Verständnisses. 

Zum internen Teil kann ich erst mal nichts sagen.

Der RBB hat den öffentlichen Teil gefilmt.


----------



## gründler (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Es soll ein Anglerverband gegründet werden,doch Angeln darf nicht in der Satzung stehen.

Ahhhh ja ich verstehe,die gleiche ähnliche taktik wie ende der 80er.Für euch wird sich nix ändern wir kämpfen für euch das alles so bleibt.....bla bla bla

Wozu brauchen wir einen Anglerverband der nix mit Angeln zutun haben will,ich denke man will die Angler stärken.

Sag ja wieder alles nur hinhalten und verarschen wie vor 22 Jahren.

lg|wavey:


----------



## snofla (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



ivo schrieb:


> Herr Mohnert hat sich entschuldigt und wurde durch seinen Stellvertreter vertreten.





das reicht mir als Antwort


----------



## snofla (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

hat er seine EIER verloren man man,wir haben noch nicht mal Ostern..................


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nein, der ist bestimmt in Thüringen, um die "Abtrünnigen" einzufangen.
Ich hoffe, er holt sich 'ne ordentlich blutige Nase!!!


----------



## ivo (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Angeblich war er dort nicht. Denn Rest muss sich Thomas vom TLAV holen.


----------



## Fischhalter (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Hallo,

hier ein (sachlicher) Zeitungsartikel in der Märkischen Allgemeinen, der vor der Tagung geschrieben wurde:

http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...der-Wiedervereinigung-sind-die-deutschen.html

Ich denke, die Foristen interpretieren in die Abwesenheit Mohnerts zu viel hinein.

Bin neugierig, ob die Presse weiter berichtet.

EDIT: ich musste über diese Passage lauthals lachen angesichts mehrerer einschlägiger Politik-Trööts hier:
"Was genau die als friedliebend geltenden Angler gegeneinander aufbringt ...."
(Ja ich weiss, das ist nur eine Minderheit, die hier schreibt.)

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## Zusser (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> EDIT: ich musste über diese Passage lauthals lachen angesichts mehrerer einschlägiger Politik-Trööts hier:
> "Was genau die als friedliebend geltenden Angler gegeneinander aufbringt ...."



Mir hat dieser Satz gut gefallen:
Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Der Ost-Verband wiederum moniert „subjektive Darstellungen“, „persönliche Angriffe“ und einen „Mangel an Fakten“"

Danke für den Link - wenn man nach Japan schaut, merkt man doch, was für ein banales und unwichtiges  Thema hier behandelt wird.

Danken wir Gott (oder wem auch immer), dass wir uns mit 
solchen Trivialitäten von der Realität ablenken dürfen.


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



zusser schrieb:


> danken wir gott (oder wem auch immer), dass wir uns mit solchen trivialitäten von der realität ablenken dürfen.


#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Fischhalter: Blätter mal 12-13 Postings zurück...


----------



## Fischhalter (12. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Honeyball

hab's jetzt gesehen. Ich hatte vor dem Schreiben geblättert, war aber nicht eingeloggt und habe daher den Link nicht gesehen.

Immerhin weiss ich jetzt, dass beide Präsidenten "realitätsferne Statements" abgeben.
Such ist life...

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nach meinen bisherigen Infos kamen auf der Hauptversammlung des TLAV die vom TLAV-Präsidium zu Abstimmung gestellten Anträge alle durch.

Auch mit einer "Zitat: anständigen Mehrheit".. 

Bis dato konnte ich noch mit niemanden vom TLAV-Präsidium direkt  sprechen, weil die schon wieder am arbeiten, sprich in Besprechung sind - wahrscheinlich um eine entsprechende Veröffentlichung vorzubereiten..

Daher kann man das noch nicht als zu hundert Prozent verifiziert betrachten.

Fakt ist aber, dass sich wohl der VDSF-Landesverband Thüringen, der TLAV, durch die  satzungswidrigen und anglerfeindlichen Störmanöver des VDSF-Bund-Vorsitzenden Mohnert nicht beeindrucken lies, sondern weiter seinen anglerfreundliche(re)n Kurs fahren will und wird..

Wir werden das weiter beobachten und euch informieren - sobald die endgültige Verifizierng dieser Infos da ist, werden wir das einstellen.


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



ivo schrieb:


> Herr Mohnert hat sich entschuldigt und wurde durch seinen Stellvertreter vertreten.
> 
> Die Ansprache von dem Herrn war typisch. Man war unzufrieden, dass in die der Satzung als Zweck auch Angeln stehen soll. Dies war wohl inakzeptabel. Es wurde deutlich, dass der VDSF versucht hatte seine Naturschutzlinie durchzudrücken und das ab dem Fischereitag in München.
> 
> ...



Das ist glatweg unwahr es war niemend vom Bundesverband anwesend. Nur Herr Knopp vom DAV Leipzig war als nichtthüringer Gast anwesend.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach meinen bisherigen Infos kamen auf der Hauptversammlung des TLAV die vom TLAV-Präsidium zu Abstimmung gestellten Anträge alle durch.
> 
> Auch mit einer "Zitat: anständigen Mehrheit"..
> 
> ...



Ja alle Beschlüsse sind mit nur geringer Enthaltung und/oder Gegenstimmen angenommen wurden. Das Kann ich bestätigen ich war dabei.

Zu einer Frage vom Anfang zu den Mitgliederzahlen

TLAV ca. 12.000
AFVOT ca 4.000
VANT ca 6.200

Damit es vorangeht gehen 12.000 VDSF ler mit 10.000 DAV zusamme in den DAV obwohl sie die Mehrheit haben. Weil es nicht um Übernahme sondern um Fusion geht und dem noch zögerlichen VANT die Argumente zu nehmen.

Der VANT ist seit der Anpachtung der Saalekaskade gegen den TLAV.
Der TLAV hat vor 4 Jahren die Neuausschreibung zum Pachtvertrag bekommen. Der Vant und AFVOT hatte eine Absprache mit dem TLAV kein 2. Gebot abzugeben und dafür zu den gleichen Bedingungen angeln zu dürfen. Gegen diese Absprachen wurde vom VANT ein Gebot gemacht was aber vom Verpächter abgelehnt wird. Seither wird gegeneinander gearbeitet.
Wie auch im Artikel: 
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...hueringer-Angler-Verbaende-hat-Haken-43711204
schon beschrieben:

Diese Aussage ist mein persönliches Empfinden und meine Meinung die ich aus meinen Informationen gewonnen habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Danke für die Infos aus erster Hand!!!


----------



## gründler (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Laut Postings kann man es auch so lesen das es nicht um die TLAV Versammlung ging,Ivo meinte die DAV Hauptversammlung nicht die vom TLAV.

Oder über welche Versammlung redet Big Man,bezogen auf Ivos Posting.


#h


----------



## ivo (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Keine Ahnung, ich hab nur über die HV vom DAV geschrieben.


----------



## angler1996 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Big Man gibt einen Bericht über die Tagung des TLAV vom Wochenende
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

äähhh ?
dann war der Vertreter des Herrn Monert also auf der Hauptversammlung des DAV und hat sich dort durch seinen Vertreter entschuldigt. 
Was soll das jetzt ? 
Er spukt dem einen in die Suppe und entschuldigt sich bei jemand Anderem dafür.


----------



## gründler (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Hauptversammlung des* DAV* ist schon lange zu Ende.


 

gründler:

Und Neuigkeiten???
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Ivo:

Herr Mohnert hat sich entschuldigt und wurde durch seinen Stellvertreter vertreten. 

Die Ansprache von dem Herrn war typisch. Man war unzufrieden, dass in die der Satzung als Zweck auch Angeln stehen soll. Dies war wohl inakzeptabel. Es wurde deutlich, dass der VDSF versucht hatte seine Naturschutzlinie durchzudrücken und das ab dem Fischereitag in München.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Daher auch der einwand zu Big Man seiner Antwort.



|wavey:


----------



## Rolfhubert (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Mahlzeit.
Wer jetzt noch nicht merkt,wohin der Zug
mit "Lokführer" M. steuert,der glaubt auch
an den Weihnachtsmann #q
Ein "Anglerverband" ohne das Wort Angeln |kopfkrat
Mir graust es.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Blauzahn (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Big Man schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Damit es vorangeht gehen 12.000 VDSF ler mit 10.000 DAV zusamme in den DAV obwohl sie die Mehrheit haben. Weil es nicht um Übernahme sondern um Fusion geht und dem noch zögerlichen VANT die Argumente zu nehmen.....



Hallo Big Man,
Danke für Deinen Bericht.
Eine Frage habe ich noch...
Habt ihr einen Beschluß gefasst der oben Zitiertes anschiebt oder wurde nur darüber beraten?

Danke und Grüße,
René


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nein es wurde beschlossen und zwar folgendes in Kurzform:

1. Fusion TLAV und AFVOT bis ende 2012.
2. Berufung einer AG zur Vorbereitung dieser Fusion.
3. Bei scheitern der Bundesfusion geschiet die Landesfusion under dem Dach DAV Bund.
4. Bei scheitern der Bundesfusion, austritt aus Bundes VDSF
5. Bei scheitern der Bundesfusio, eintritt in Bundes DAV
6. Ziel einer Fusion alle Thüringer Landesverbände wenn möglich.

@ Ivo
Entschuldige das ich es überlesen habe, dass Du 2 Post vorher von der DAV Versammlung redest. Deine grillige Antwort bestätig mein Bild von Dir.


----------



## ivo (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Ich muss mich nun auch entschuldigen, den ich habe das Wort "Entschuldige" überlesen.

Was mit grilliger Antwort gemeint ist entzieht sich mir dann allerdings meines Verständnisses. Der Satz "Wer lesen kann,...." war nun nicht abwertend gemeint.


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Du bist ja so Fehlerfrei


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



ivo schrieb:


> Nö, bin ich nicht. Sehe aber nicht ein mich als Lügner hinstellen zu lassen.



OT an:
Das habe ich schreiben wolle aber nicht getan, mit voller absicht.
Das *ich* es überlesen habe und mich dafür entschuldigt habe hast du wohl überlesen.
Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe meinen Eindruck und werde nicht mit dir Streiten.

OT aus.#h


----------



## ivo (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Big Man

Entschuldigung siehe oben.


Nun hab ich noch ne Frage. Habe gerade mal auf eurer Seite geschmöckert.
Ihr zahlt pro Nase 13€ an den VDSF, ist das der LV + der BV? Ist es richtig, dass "normale" Gewässer und Saalekaskade getrennt sind?


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Die 13,- € ist Bundesverband davon kommen dann von Offenbach 11,- € wieder zurück an den TLAV soweit ich es weis.
Ja Verbund (60 Gewässer) und die Gewässer der Saalkaskade (6 Gewässer) sind 2 verschiedene Fischereierlaubnisscheine und können/müssen einzeln erworben werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung des TLAV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211906

Eine richtige und konsequente Entscheidung sowohl wegen der landespolitischen Zwänge - nicht zuletzt aber auch wegen des inakzeptablen Verhaltens des VDSF-Bund-Präsidenten Mohnert.

Gut, dass endlich auch Landesverbände sich das nicht mehr alles vom VDSF-Bund gefallen lassen - Es gibt also doch noch Hoffnung für un Angler! 

Auch meinen persönlichen Glückwunsch an den TLAV, das Präsidium sowie die Mitgliedsvereine und deren Vorstände.

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen, trotz des Gegenwindes, den ihr jetzt wohl vom VDSF-Bund zu erwarten habt..


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Du weißt doch Thomas wer in die Sonne schaut sieht keine Schatten.#6

Ich denke es ist ein Ziel und diesen Weg werden wir beschreiten und die Vereine werden dem TLAV den Rücken stärken sich weiter so für Angler in Thüringen einzusetzen.


----------



## ivo (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Warum sperrt ihr nicht die drei Präsidien in einen Raum ein schließt ab und sagt vor einer Einigung kommt keiner raus. In einem Nachbarsaal warten die Delegierten um über die Ergebnisse gleich abzustimmen. 
Rechtsanwalt wurde ja wohl schon von der Landesregierung gestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das liegt wohl in Thüringen nur am VANT-  ein DAV-Verband, der sich teilweise geriert wie wenn er zum VDSF gehören würde.

Ein Beispiel, das zeigt, dass auf Landesverbandsebene auch beim DAV nicht alles Gold ist....

Da ist der (noch)VDSF-Verband TLAV und der Ostthüringer-DAV-Landesverband wesentlich weiter..

Auch hier scheint es aber so zu sein, dass eben (falsche?) Leute an Ämtern und Sesseln kleben....

Dass aber zumindest AVOT und TLAV gemeinsam vorwärts kommen und eine gemeinsame, anglerfreundliche Zielrichtung haben, das wiederum sollte uns alle positiv stimmen.

Denn es zeigt, dass auch über Verbandsgrenzen hinweg sich vernünftige Leute zusammen finden können.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass diese Richtung nach der Fusion erhalten bleibt - und drücke TLAV und AVOT die Daumen, dass sie das im Sinne der Angler hinkriegen und dann evtl. auch noch am Ende den VANT mit ins Boot kriegen..

Nachdem auch Sachsen ja schon fusioniert hatte, ein weiteres Beispiel an die Großkopferten der Bundesverbände, dass es gehen kann, wenn man will.

Und das sogar gemeinsam UND anglerfreundlich..

Auch wenn wir die Entwicklung in der praktischen Arbeit für uns Angler erstmal abwarten und beobachten müssen...

Zumindest ein Hoffnungsschimmer....


----------



## ivo (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Klick


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Bisschen spät, ivo ;-)))
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211905

;-))

Und ist hier aber auch offtopic, da es hier nicht um den DAV-Bund geht, sondern um die Geschichte in Thüringen und das Verhalten des VDSF-Bund-Präsidenten..


----------



## ivo (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Ah, nicht gesehen. Schade das vom internen Teil nicht mehr gekommen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nochmal ivo: Ist hier offtopic!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das Thema der inkompetenten Arbeit von Herrn Mohnert sowie seiner lügnerischen Darstellungen in Bezug auf die geplante Fusion des VDSF mit dem DAV wird in jedem Fall von mir in meiner Eigenschaft als 2. Vorsitzenden der Verbandsgewässergruppe obere Schwalm auf der JHV des Verbands Hessischer Fischer aufgenommen und zur Diskussion gestellt werden.

Ich frage mich warum der Verband Hessischer Fischer sich bisher nicht öffentlich von den Lügen und der inkompetenten Arbeit des Herrn Mohnert distanziert.

Sollte der Verband dies in der nächsten Zeit nicht tun, heisst dies für mich (und natürlich auch für die dem VHF angeschlossenen Vereine) das der VHF hinter den Lügen des VDSF steht und gegen einen Zusammenschluss des VDSF und DAV ist. 

Wir Hessischen Angler werden eine solche Vorgehensweise keinesfalls ignorieren und tolerieren und den Vorstand des VHF dazu drängen sich von dieser Vorgehensweise zu distanzieren. 

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein und der Vorstand des VHF zu keiner klaren Aussage bereit sein, werde ich die Notbremse ziehen und alle Hessischen Vereine im Anschluss der JHV öffentlich dazu auf rufen zum DAV zu wechseln.

Denn ... das der Vorstand des VHF gerne einmal die angeschlossenen Vereine übergeht und vor dem NABU dumm dar stehen lässt, ist wohl bekannt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das ist mal ne klare Ansage!
Super!
Nur wenn die Funktionäre merken (egal von welchem Verband), dass Angler und ihre Vereine nicht mehr einfach alles schlucken, was von oben, dazu noch gegen gültige Mitgliederbeschlüsse, "verordnet" wird..

Schade nur, dass sich das zu wenige trauen.
Daher ein großes Lob an die, welche dazu auch öffentlich stehen!!


Offtopic an:


> Denn ... das der Vorstand des VHF gerne einmal die angeschlossenen Vereine übergeht und vor dem NABU dumm dar stehen lässt, ist wohl bekannt....


Dazu kannst Du gerne mal was schreiben.
Offtopic aus..


----------



## goepfi74 (16. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

oh man was für ein schlechter mensch der herr mohnert #d


----------



## Brikz83 (16. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Ein schlechter Mensch vielleicht nicht, aber definitv eins schlechter Vertreter anglerischer Interessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

So seh ich das auch - Naturschutz vertritt er dagegen (aber eben vor allem gegen statt FÜR Angler) hervorragend...

Das kann man auch anders machen, siehe viele Beispiele wie DAV oder diverse VDSF-Landesverbände, die von dieser sturen und falschen Linie des VDSF-Bund Gott sei Dank (aber viel zu langsam) abrücken..

Daher muss man diese - wie den TLAV hier oder NRW/Lippe - auch unterstützen, damit es endlich wieder mal Verbandsarbeit FÜR Angler gibt.

Grundsätzlich und unabhängig davon, welchem Verband ein Funktionär letztlich angehört.

Deswegen siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher muss man diese - wie den TLAV hier oder NRW/Lippe - auch unterstützen, damit es endlich wieder mal Verbandsarbeit FÜR Angler gibt.



Man muss einfach die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und zwischen funktionierenden und nicht funktionierenden Funktionären unterscheiden. Und sobald dies geschehen ist, müssen wir uns bemühen, die derzeitige Machtverteilung so zu verändern, dass vornehmlich die Funktionierenden auch die Führung übernehmen, während Bremsklötze und Anglerinteressensgegner entmachtet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

So isses!!


----------



## Big Man (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das wird aber leider nicht leicht. Denn die Verbands-/Vereinsarbeit leisten stellen schnell fest das es ARBEIT ist und je höher man da steigt um so mehr Arbeit ist es.
Deswegen findet man da immer noch so viele Profilanten und so wenig Arbeiter.
Außerdem gibt es auch Leute die mit Hetze andere Arbeit kaputt machen und sich somit Besser darstellen wollen. Aber über lang oder Kurz falle auch diese auf ihren Ar???? und werden an Ihren Lügen ersticken.

Aber es ist schön das IHR die Arbeiter unterstützt, dass ist wirklich wichtig!!!!!!

Deshalb DANKE


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Ich werd auch auf Dich zurückkommen, sobald wir (Mitte Apriol) das entsprechende unsichtbare Forum für Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre eingerichtet haben, welche unabhängig vom jeweiligen Dachverband zusammen daran arbeiten wollen, dass in möglichst jedem Bundesland die zu den einzelnen Punkten für die Angler liberalsten Gesetzgebungen durchgesetzt werden.

Da wird sich dann auch schnell die Spreu (Profilanten) vom Weizen (für Angler engagierte) trennen...


----------



## Sailfisch (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Das Thema der inkompetenten Arbeit von Herrn Mohnert sowie seiner lügnerischen Darstellungen in Bezug auf die geplante Fusion des VDSF mit dem DAV wird in jedem Fall von mir in meiner Eigenschaft als 2. Vorsitzenden der Verbandsgewässergruppe obere Schwalm auf der JHV des Verbands Hessischer Fischer aufgenommen und zur Diskussion gestellt werden.
> 
> Ich frage mich warum der Verband Hessischer Fischer sich bisher nicht öffentlich von den Lügen und der inkompetenten Arbeit des Herrn Mohnert distanziert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kalle!

Ich will Dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen. Aber als ich in einer JHV des VHF vor einigen Jahren, als die Fusion schon in der Diskussion war, folgenden Antrag stellte:



> Antrag an die JHV
> 
> Zusammenarbeit der Dachverbände
> 
> ...



wurde diesem - obschon er sehr milde formuliert war - nicht entsprochen. 

Weil auch ein weiterer Antrag abgelehnt wurde, habe wir erkannt, dass der VHF nicht - zumindest nicht primär - die Interessen der Angler vertritt. Wir sind daher aus dem Verband ausgetreten.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Hallo Kai,

Die aktuelle Situation im Raum der oberen Schwalm stellt sich momentan wie folgt dar:

Die Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm betrachtet meinen Vorstoss, endlich etwas für die Angler und die Vereine zu tun, sowie für deren Rechte zu kämpfen als einen Skandal und eine Übergehung der Mitgliedsvereine der Verbandsgewässergruppe obere Schwalm.

Die Verbandsgewässergruppe obere Schwalm hat sich mittlerweile offiziell von mir Distanziert und stellt sich auf die Seite des VDSF.

Dies bedeutet im Klartext:

Die Verbandsgwässergruppe obere Schwalm sowie die der VGG OS  angeschlossenen Vereine unterstützen voll und ganz  die Lügen des Herrn Mohnert in Hinblick auf die unrechtmässig und  eigenmächtig durchgeführte Unterbrechung / Aussetzung (die im  Gegenspruch des Beschlusses der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF steht)  der Verhandlungen mit dem DAV in Bezug auf die Schaffung eines  Bundeseinheitlichen Naturschutz- und Angelverbandes. 

Die im Bereich der oberen Schwalm ansässigen Vereine sind nicht an einer Fusion des VDSF mit dem DAV zu einem  Bundeseinheitlichen Naturschutz- und Anglerverband interessiert. Die im  Bereich der oberen Schwalm ansässigen Vereine, welche der Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm angeschlossen sind, werden zukünftig darauf  hin arbeiten das es keine Fusion mit dem DAV geben wird. 

Die im Bereich der oberen Schwalm ansässigen Vereine  sind gegen einen Rücktritt von Herrn Mohnert und stehen hinter seiner  unqualifizierten und ihm nicht zustehenden Einmischung in Bezug auf die  geplante Fusion der Thüringischen Landesverbände des VDSF und des DAV.  Weiterhin stehen die im Bereich der oberen Schwalm ansässigen Vereine  voll und ganz hinter Herrn Mohnert und stimmen damit überein das es  rechtens ist das Herr Mohnert eigenmächtig versucht hat unfrieden unter  den einzelnen Vereinsvorsitzenden in Thüringen zu stiften. 

Die im Bereich der oberen Schwalm ansässigen Vereine stehen ebenso hinter Herrn Mohnert in Bezug auf eine bösartige  Hintergehung des Vorstands des TLAV, welcher Mitglied des VDSF ist. 

Der (bisher - von den andern Vereinen habe ich noch kein konkrete Aussage bekommen) einzige Verein der der VGG OS angeschlossen ist und die oben aufgeführten Tatsachen nicht unterstützt bzw. nicht mit diesen einverstanden ist, ist der SFV-Schwalm e.V.. Hier wird schon seit einiger Zeit darüber nachgedacht Mitgliedsverein des DAV zu werden und den Verband Hessischer Fischer zu verlassen.

Die Überlegung wurde im letzten Jahr intensiviert, und stützt sich seit dem letzten Jahr darauf, das der VHF unseren Verein böswillig hintergangen hat sowie uns als Verein vor dem NABU als lächerlich dar stehen liess. Diese Übergehung wurde zwar seitens des Vorstands des VHF in einer Aussprache beschwichtigt und die Zusage uns als Verein zu unterstützen wurde auch erfüllt, so das ich hier ein Lob für die gute Arbeit und die Unterstützung des VHF für die Interessen unsere Vereins aussprechen muss, jedoch hat dies einen sehr sauren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen. Vor allen Dingen in Hinblick darauf das ich im Vorfeld den Verband hart angreifen musste um ein Handeln zu bewirken und die Angler bzw. unseren Verein nicht weiterhin lächerlich vor dem NABU dar stehen zu lassen.

Aufgrund dieser Tatsachen werde ich mein Amt als 2. Vorsitzender der Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm in den nächsten Tagen offiziell nieder legen und meine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.

Diejenigen Vereine, sowie deren Vorsitzende werden von mir öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt solange sie hinter den Aussagen der Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm und der Bemühung von Herrn Mohnert eine Fusion beider Verbände zu verhindern stehen.

Ich hoffe somit das auch wirklich jeder Verein, insbesondere deren Mitglieder mitbekommen welche Ziele die Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm sowie der VHF und der VDSF wirklich verfolgt.

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das ich einen Krieg entfacht habe, welchen ich allein nicht gewinnen kann. Das Ziel ist auch nicht der Gewinn sondern die Bewirkung eines Umdenkens der einzelnen Vereinsmitglieder so das diese letztendlich wiederum auf ihre Vorstände einwirken um so etwas gegen die in Hessen existierenden Missstände zu tun.


----------



## ivo (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Harter Tobak.


----------



## Hanns Peter (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Hallo Sailfisch und SchwalmAngler,
auch ich habe für die morgige Kreisverbandssitzung einen vergleichbaren Antrag gestellt: Keine NACHTRÄGLICHE Zustimmung zur Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlung!

Für die im kommenden Monat stattfindende JHV des RhFV werde ich diesen Antrag unabhängig von der Kreisverbandssitzung noch einmal stellen.

Eines habe ich aber nicht so geschrieben: "lügnerische Darstellung". Das ist nichts, was man in einen Antrag schreiben sollte, der muss sachlich formuliert werden. In der Versammlung werde ich das mündlich jedoch auch so sagen und dann auch begründen. Kommt besser als es schriftlich zu formulieren

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## gründler (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Schwalmangler

Du soltest nicht dein Amt niederlegen,sowie du es niederlegst kommen deine Gegner ein stk.weiter.Bleibst du und Kämpfst weiter......wird ihr Spiel nicht so einfach.

Ich habe auch nen paar Ämter und wollte schon hinhauen,aber dann gewinnen sie ja,daher stifte ich lieber weiter mit,und mache es manchen schwerr.

Denk mal drüber nach.

lg#h


----------



## Sailfisch (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> Die aktuelle Situation im Raum der oberen Schwalm stellt sich momentan wie folgt dar:
> 
> ...



Hallo Kalle!

Es ist sehr schade, dass Du nunmehr ähnliche Erfahrungen machen musstest, wie ich/wir vor einigen Jahren. Wir haben damals die Konsequenzen gezogen. Ihr zieht sie jetzt. Offensichtlich ändert das nichts an der Einstellung von VHF und VDSF. Es bestärkt mich aber in meiner Einschätzung derer Gremien aber insbesondere auch in der Einschätzung Deiner Person. Deine Ansichten habe ich meistens geteilt und es freut mich, dass wir uns auch hier einig sind. 



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Eines habe ich aber nicht so geschrieben: "lügnerische Darstellung". Das ist nichts, was man in einen Antrag schreiben sollte, der muss sachlich formuliert werden. In der Versammlung werde ich das mündlich jedoch auch so sagen und dann auch begründen. Kommt besser als es schriftlich zu formulieren
> 
> Gruß
> Hanns Peter



Das habe ich auch nicht getan. 

auch @ gründler
Irgendwann verliert man aber die Hoffnung und den Glauben. Und dann sind es Lügenmärchen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Nunja, in andern Foren wird meine Initiative etwas zu tun nicht so wichtig genommen wie hier beim Anglerboard.

Momentan stehe ich völlig alleingelassen da und muss mir ständig Hiebe um die Ohren hauen lassen. So etwas motiviert nicht sonderlich. 

Aus diesem Grunde sehe ich mein Changse etwas für die Angler zu tun eher ausserhalb des Verbands Hessischer Fischer und ausserhalb der Verbandsgewässergruppe obere Schwalm.

Ich war mir durchaus bewusst das dies so kommen wird, hatte jedoch nicht damit gerechnet das ich persönlich sogar bedroht werden könnte. 

Diese Drohung kam meines Erachtens* eindeutig nicht* aus der VGG OS noch aus dem VHF denn auf solch ein Niveau würden sich weder die Mitgliedervereine noch der Vorstand der VGG OS noch der VHF herniederlassen.

Dennoch nehme ich diese Drohung sehr ernst und muss zukünftig wohl damit rechnen eine über gezogen zu bekommen wenn ich alleine beim Nachtangeln unterwegs bin.

Eben kam ein Anruf unter einer unterdrückten Nummer rein (konnte ich selbst durch meine Telefonalange nicht zurück verfolgen). Mir wurde folgender Text gesagt und sofort aufgelegt:

"Du ********* ich beobachten werde wenn Du gesehen in der Nacht ich Dich kille"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das ist ja mal ganz starker Tobak....|bigeyes 
Wenn man solche Drohungen bekommt überlegt man sich sicher was man als nächstes tut. Auch wenn solche Sachen bloß reine Drohungen sind verfehlen sie sicher nicht selten ihre Wirkung. Auf die leichte Schulter würde ich so was aber nicht nehmen und bei Wiederholung mal beim nächsten Polizeirevier vor stellig werden. Denn das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt oder gar Spaß.


----------



## Hanns Peter (17. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Drohungen bekommt überlegt man sich sicher was man als nächstes tut. Auch wenn solche Sachen bloß reine Drohungen sind verfehlen sie sicher nicht selten ihre Wirkung. Auf die leichte Schulter würde ich so was aber nicht nehmen und bei Wiederholung mal beim nächsten Polizeirevier vor stellig werden. Denn das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt oder gar Spaß.


Sehe ich auch so. Geht gar nicht |uhoh:


> Aus diesem Grunde sehe ich mein Changse etwas für die Angler zu tun eher ausserhalb des Verbands


Hatte ich auch erst überlegt, aber ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass dieses genau der falsche Weg ist. Nur im Verband selbst kann man Unruhe bringen. Von Außen prallt das bei denen ab. Nur deshalb kann sich "unser" Präsident Herr Mohnert so aufführen. Er glaubt innerhalb des Verbandes kommt kein Gegenwind auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Er glaubt innerhalb des Verbandes kommt kein Gegenwind auf.


Wobei ich glaube, dass er sich da irrt - siehe TLAV oder NRW/Lippe und weitere..

Aber das fängt ja auch erst an - und das wird noch eine gute Zeit dauern, um da wirklich zielführend etwas zu ändern..

Aber die Saat ist gesät - und wird aufgehen..

Und es kommen ja immer mehr Rückmeldungen von Leuten auch innerhalb des VDSF, welche sich das alles so nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen.

Dass das bei so verkrusteten Strukturen und jahrzehntelanger, schützerisch geprägter Gehinrwäsche von oben nach unten im VDSF aber  nicht von jetzt auf gleich bei allen gehen kannn, sollte uns allen klar sein - aber es gibt eben auch innerhalb des VDSF gute Leute..

Da braucht es von allen einen langen Atem, um, nicht nur die Saat aufgehen zu lassen, sondern auch mal irgendwann die Ernte einzufahren...


----------



## Big Man (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Schwalmangler,
erstmal Hochachtung für deinen Einsatz. 
Ich persönlich sehe es genauso, auch wenn es "nur" bei der Drohung bleibt solltest Du es amtlich machen und zur Polizei gehen. Aber nur du kannst wirklich einschätzen wie ernst so was gemeint ist und ob es Personen gibt die dafür in Frage kommen und wie ernst die es meinen.
Es ist eine Schande wenn Angler solche Wege gehen. Wobei ich solche Leute nicht als Angler bezeichnen will.

Zu deinem Posten würde ich auch sagen mach lieber von innen Druck. Du wirst ja nicht einfach so den Posten haben. Du hast sicher auch einen Verein hinter dir und wenn da die Leute zu dir halten, was ich glaube, dann hol dir über Ihre Stimme deine Legitimation zum "Aufstand". 
Wenn es aber nicht anders geht dann geh den Weg den Sailfisch gegangen ist.
Natürlich kling das Blauäugig aus der Ferne und ich kenne mich in Eurem Gebiet nicht wirklich Verbandstechnisch aus aber wenn es Alternativverbände gibt kannst du ja Kontakt aufnehmen. Schlecht ist es wenn ihr dann nicht mehr ans Wasser kommt.

Egal wie du dich entscheidest es wird sicher der Richtige Weg sein und ich wünsche dir Erfolg auf diesen.

@ Hans Peter

Deinem letzten Satz kann ich zu 100 % zustimmen. Ich bin überzeugt das der Innere Weg des wirksamere ist.

Solche Aktionen von Verbänden zeigen immer mehr das die Basis munter gemacht werden muss.

Bleibt dran es ist nicht der Verband/Verbände die schlecht sind sonder einige Leute die diese leiten. Die müssen begreifen, dass Ihr Handeln nicht im Sinne der Angler ist und das Sie mit solchen Intrigen nicht durchkommen und dass Ihnen jemand auf die Finger schaut.


----------



## Big Man (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube, dass er sich da irrt - siehe TLAV oder NRW/Lippe und weitere..
> 
> Aber das fängt ja auch erst an - und das wird noch eine gute Zeit dauern, um da wirklich zielführend etwas zu ändern..
> 
> ...



Besser konnte man es nicht sagen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Besser konnte man es nicht sagen


Danke ;-)

Und wir werden weiterhin unseren Anteil daran leisten mit Information und Diskussion, das alles auf den Tisch kommt und nichts in Vergessenheit gerät sowie dass sich diejenigen "sammeln" können, welche das auch so sehen und gemeinsam und verbandsübergreifend was tun wollen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

ach Du Schei....., jetzt war ich mal 2 tage nicht on, Und was les ich hier ?
Das ist äußerst beschämend !
Schwierig jemanden in solcher Situation etwas zu raten. Bezüglich der Drohungen würde ich allerdings auch die Polizei einschalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das wiederspenstige oder abtrünnige mit ziemlich fragwürdigen Methoden (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) beeinflusst werden, ist nicht Neu, sondern ein altes Mittel.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3164831&postcount=105

Schon Drosse´hat dieses Mittel öffentlich auf Verbandsversammlungen angwendet und mit persönlichen Konsequenzen gedroht, wenn jemand aus der Reihe tanzt.

Und es gäbe noch andere Beispiele, die zu veröffentlichen den Betroffenen Nachteile bereiten könnte. Drum bleibts bei dem obigen Beispiel. 

Also: Im Westen nichts Neues




Man darf aber sehr gerne auch mal fragen, warum einzelne erhebliche persönliche Konsequenzen tragen sollten, wenn der große Teil der Angler den Arxxx nicht hochkriegt. 
Das ganze Hick-Hack, die Streitereien, die Nackenschläge, die unsinnigen Einschränkungen, das Fusionsgezanke, all das wäre mit einem Schlag vom Tisch, wenn die Angler sich ganz einfach mal dafür stark machen und die reformwilligen Funktionäre unterstützen würden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

wer soll da noch den Arxxx hochkriegen, wenn man um seine körperliche Versehrtheit Angst haben muss ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

@Ralle, die Sache mit dem DMV und Muskat ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung. Dennoch finde ich, dies hier hat schon eine andere Dimension.
Da werden Morddrohungen ausgesprochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



> Das ganze Hick-Hack, die Streitereien, die Nackenschläge, die unsinnigen Einschränkungen, das Fusionsgezanke, all das wäre mit einem Schlag vom Tisch, wenn die Angler sich ganz einfach mal dafür stark machen und die reformwilligen Funktionäre unterstützen würden.


So ist das...


----------



## Big Man (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das ist das was ich meinte man muss die Basis mitnehmen. Wenn man seine Vorstellungen gut verkauft und den Leuten es ordentlich erklärt dann kann man Sie auch überzeugen. Man muss ihnen die Angst nehmen vor Veränderungen.


----------



## gründler (18. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Man fährt die gleiche Schiene wie ende der 80er,geht nicht gibs nicht die haben uns zu gehorchen,und darum wird das auch so durchgeboxt.


Genau die gleiche Sch...wie damals.



*Wacht endlich auf und wehrt euch.*


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*

Das ganze Spiel hat sich aktuell hochgeschaukelt. Ich habe mich im Zuge dessen zu Äusserungen verleiten lassen (Thomas ich bitte Dich diese entgegen meiner vorhereigen Mails NICHT zu veröffentlichen) die ich aktuell bereuhe da sie absolut unangebracht waren.

Ich habe aus diesem Grunde meine Konzequenzen aus der ganzen Sache gezogen:

----------------------------

Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren, 

mit diesem Schreiben erkläre ich, Karsten Kalweit, öffentlich und mit  sofortiger Wirkung meinen Rücktritt von folgenden Vorstandsposten: 
2. Vorsitzender der Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm 
2. Gewässerwart des SFV Schwalm Treysa e.V. 

Weiterhin entschuldige ich mich öffentlich gegenüber den der VGG OS  erhobenen Vorwürfe. Dies betrifft ins besondere die Anschuldigungen  gegenüber dem 1. Vorsitzenden der VGG OS, Norbert Kniese, welcher  weiterhin mein ungebrochenes Vertrauen als 1. Vorsitzender der  Verbandsgewässergruppe Oberere Schwalm geniest und welchem ich  persönlich ein herzliches Dankeschön für seine ausgesprochen gute Arbeit  aussprechen möchte. 

Um zu bestätigen das diese Entschuldigung ernst gemeint ist, werde ich  der VGG OS eine Spende von 200 € (meine mir momentan maximal zur  Verfügung stehenden Mittel) zukommen lassen, welche vornehmlich für die  Jugendarbeit innerhalb der Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm  verwendet werden sollte. 

Nach einer intensiven Phase des Nachdenkens bin ich mir sicher das ich  dem Stress meiner aktuellen Situation nicht gewachsen bin die durch  meine aktuelle berufliche Situation hervorgerufen wird und somit in  keinem Fall weder für die Interessen der Verbandsgewässergruppe obere  Schwalm, noch für die Interessen des SFV Schwalm e.V. Treysa eintreten  kann und will. 

Aktuell habe ich einen beruflichen Kurztrip nach Süd-Korea hinter mir  und werde im Laufe dieser oder nächster Woche für eine längere Zeit in  die USA reisen müssen. Nein, dieses stellt keine Entschuldigung dar,  jedoch eine Erklärung für die dummen Gedanken auf die man kommen kann  wenn man täglich gerade einmal 3 bis 4 Stunden über Monate hinweg schläft. 

Hinzu kommt, das ich vor einigen Jahren mehr oder weniger zu einem  Posten innerhalb des Vorstands der Verbandsgewässergruppe obere Schwalm  gedrängt wurde (es will ja sonst keiner machen usw. - ihr kennt das ja  alle sicher) und ihn zum damaligen Zeitpunkt sowie zum heutigen  Zeitpunkt nicht haben wollte und nicht will. 

Es ist nicht akzeptabel und unentschuldbar das dieser Stress und  aufgebaute Emotionen weder auf dem Rücken der VGG OS noch auf dem Rücken  deren Mitgliedsvereine abgebaut werden. Aus diesem Grunde ziehe ich die  entsprechenden Konzequenzen und bitte den Vorstand sowie die  Mitgliedervereine der Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm mir kein  weiteres Vertrauen für einen Posten (in welcher Art auch immer) aus zu  sprechen. Gleiches gilt für den SFV Schwalm Treysa e.V. (ein  entsprechendes Schreiben folgt). 

Meine Einstellung und meine Initiative etwas für die Angler innerhalb  Deutschlands zu tun bleibt jedoch weiterhin ungebrochen. 

Aus diesem Grunde bitte ich ALLE an der Schwalm ansässigen Pächter und  Inhaber jeglicher Gewässerrechte an einem eventuellen Krebsprojekt,  unter Leitung von Herrn Dipl. Biologe Christoph Dümpelmann, an der  Schwalm teil zu nehmen. Ich werde mich bewusst aus diesem Projekt zurück  halten, und erhoffe, nein ich wünsche mir, das im Zuge dieses Projektes  etwas für die Schwalm und deren Bewohner getan werden kann und wird. 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
ich, Karsten Kalweit, danke Ihnen recht herzliche für Ihre bisherige  Zusammenarbeit und das positive Ergebnis welches wir bisher an der  Schwalm erzielen konnten. 

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Karsten Kalweit 

----------------------------

Um obigen Brief noch einmal ganz Klar und Eindeutig, sowie mein Eingeständnis dar zu stellen:

Ich habe über mehrere Jahre eine sehr gute Zusammenarbeit genossen, bin jedoch eindeutig über das Ziel heraus geschossen.

Bin mir jedoch zu 100% sicher das die Jugendarbeit, welche in den letzten Jahren viel zu kurz gekommen ist (letztes Jahr gab es überhaupt keine Jugendarbeit, da ein Jugendwart fehlte und sich kein Verein bereit erklärte einen Jugendwart zu stellen), mein Geld sehr gut gebrauchen kann und dies auch nutzen wird.

Weiterhin wurde in diesem Jahr ein sehr kompetenter und arangierter Jugendwart vorgeschlagen von welchem ich mir sicher bin das er seinen "Job" zu mehr als 100% erfüllt und den jugendlichen das Angeln aus seiner jahrelangen, erfolgreichen Teilnahme and Wettkämpfen vermittelt.

Mein Eingeständnis stellt in keinem Fall eine Aufgabe dar für die Rechte der Angler zu kämpfen. In meinen Augen hat die Anglerjugend lediglich etwas hinzu gewonnen und der VDSF einen einschätzbaren Gegner verloren.

Ich wurde im Zuge dieser "Aktion" durch einige (mir bisher nicht bekannter) Naturschützer auf einige andere Missstände hingewiesen. Diese werde ich demnächst mit Hilfe staatlicher Unterstützung (Förderprojekte) angehen. Im Zuge dieser Projekte werden viele in unseren Gewässern heimische Tiere (dies betrifft nicht nur das in meinem Statement genannte Krebsprojekt sondern auch viele andere Projekte im Hinbick auf Kleintiere die bisher keine offizielle Beachtung fanden) gefördert werden.

Im Zuge dessen wurde mir eine Zusage gegeben die Interessen der Angler zu unterstützen und die in unseren Gewässern heimische Tierwelt fördern zu können.

Es geht hier um viele Fischnährtiere wie beispielsweise Schnecken, Kleinkrebse, Wasserflöhe, Wasserasseln usw.

Um diese kümmern sich bisher nur reine Naturschutzverbände. Hier könnten sich, vorausgesetzt die an der Schwalm ansässigen Angelvereine ziehen mit, einmalige Projekte zwischen Naturschutzverbänden und interessierten, an der Schwalm ansässigen Angelvereinen und deren Anglern ergeben.


----------



## Jose (28. März 2011)

*AW: VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...Danke für den Link - wenn man nach Japan schaut, merkt man doch, was für ein banales und unwichtiges  Thema hier behandelt wird.
> 
> Danken wir Gott (oder wem auch immer), dass wir uns mit
> solchen Trivialitäten von der Realität ablenken dürfen.



(sorry, bin etwas spät dran...)

nun ja, deine "trivialitäten" sind eben doch realität.
abgelenkt wird da von gar nix.

und dein "banales und unwichtiges thema", 
das entspringt einer logik, die gerne von "denen da oben" herangezogen wird, um kritik und veränderung abzuwürgen, beispielweise "euch geht es schlecht? schaut mal nach afrika..."

jetzt frag ich mich noch, ob und was du jetzt in bezug auf deine nicht "triviale realität japan" machst.


----------

